# Delivery of Headstage Arrow HE 4G



## Bagger

Hi
   
  I just ordered the Headstage Arrow HE 4G a week ago. The money is transfered over paypal, but i have not yet recieved any mail from headphonia. Tried to contact them, but still no reply. I can see from other thread's that he does not communicate much.
  That is fine with me, but does anyone know anything about the delevery time this month?
   
  Hope that som of you have recieved the new 4G amp from him?
   
  Thanks for the help
  Bagger


----------



## bbindon

Tell me about it. I have been waiting 3.5 months for it, and he doesn't answer my emails. Getting pretty sick of waiting!


----------



## Bagger

That is not a good sign, have you heard of anyone received the new 4G model? I think that it is a bit anoying not to have the oppotunity to contact him


----------



## clarinetman

Quote: 





bbindon said:


> Tell me about it. I have been waiting 3.5 months for it, and he doesn't answer my emails. Getting pretty sick of waiting!


 


  Yeah, I sent my 3G back almost 5 months ago, and Robert hasn't replied to ANY of my emails. He doesn't have an amp ordering page on his site anymore either, and I think he took down the forums. I'm not sure what this means, but unfortunately this will make the second time out of two (other time being with Practical Devices) that an amplifier company has shown me this kind of poor customer support....


----------



## Austin Morrow

I should be getting a review sample here very soon. I'll update this thread with pics when it arrives. I plan to compare it to the TTVJ Slim, ALO Rx MKII, & the Continental.


----------



## Bagger

That would be very nice, as I'm also considering the TTVJ and the ALO


----------



## bbindon

Def let us know when it comes in. I got a response from him saying that "he will let me know when the 4G is ready" :S

I have a faulty 3G with one input jack out, and he said he will replace it for me, but I am worried that if I send it in ill be waiting weeks before I get the replacement!


----------



## eclipes

i am glad I didn't order the 4G, no matter how good this amp is, his customer service is unacceptable. I emailed him 3 months ago about a question, never got an answer back. There are much better choices out...


----------



## Austin Morrow

Yeah, I can't wait to see how it will run out of the HD800 and the LCD-2.


----------



## bbindon

Yeah, in retrospect I probably would have been just as happy with another amp like the leckerton and spend more money on a dedicated desktop amp. I wouldn't even say there is any reasonable measure of customer service, there really is none! All it will take is one company to introduce a similar product in the same form factor for him to lose all his business.


----------



## clarinetman

Quote: 





bbindon said:


> Def let us know when it comes in. I got a response from him saying that "he will let me know when the 4G is ready" :S
> I have a faulty 3G with one input jack out, and he said he will replace it for me, but I am worried that if I send it in ill be waiting weeks before I get the replacement!


 


  If I may ask, how recently did he respond to you? From my experience so far, I'm not sure I would want to send it in either...


----------



## normalwrong

My arrow also has an input jack out and already sent back to him on July..
  i think the last email i receive from him is in August, 
  since then he doesnt reply my email =[


----------



## bbindon

I've found that the only way to get a response from him is by sending him an e-mail EVERY day, and asking "have you gotten my last emails saying this " --- ""

 After about 3 or 4 days he will usually get back to you.
   
  -Bryan


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





bbindon said:


> Def let us know when it comes in. I got a response from him saying that "he will let me know when the 4G is ready" :S
> I have a faulty 3G with one input jack out, and he said he will replace it for me, but I am worried that if I send it in ill be waiting weeks before I get the replacement!


 


  I'm in the EXACT situation as you... the input jacks on my Arrow 1G are weird, and I've e-mailed him, and he told me to mail it back to the CA PO box and he'll send me a new one, but I don't know exactly how long that will be... 1 month? 3 months? a year? =/


----------



## normalwrong

Already sent him couple of emails =[


----------



## Bagger

He replied, and said the 4G isn't finished, but he would send me a 3G, that I could exchange with the 4G when it comes


----------



## smallberries

Oh my... My order status just changed from Processing to Shipped! Except.... it says Arrow 3G Shipped, and I've been awaiting a G4. I've a note out asking if that's a typo (I preordered the G4 back in March).


----------



## PANGES

I just got an email from Headphonia saying that my order status has changed and that a 3G is being shipped to me to replace my faulty 1G. I wasn't expecting him to really send me one, because he hasn't responded to any of my emails since the first reply. lol.


----------



## normalwrong

Still cant get his reply..


----------



## normalwrong

Can anyone told Rob im looking for him?


----------



## smallberries

*Glendower:*
 I can call spirits from the vasty deep.

 *Hotspur:*
 Why, so can I, or so can any man;
 But will they come when you do call for them?


----------



## evolutionx

Quote: 





smallberries said:


> *Glendower:*I can call spirits from the vasty deep.
> 
> *Hotspur:*Why, so can I, or so can any man;But will they come when you do call for them?


 

 Haha...great 2nd post.


----------



## heart banger-97

Quote: 





smallberries said:


> Oh my... My order status just changed from Processing to Shipped! Except.... it says Arrow 3G Shipped, and I've been awaiting a G4. I've a note out asking if that's a typo (I preordered the G4 back in March).


 


 was you ordered 4G? I can't believe it.


----------



## clarinetman

Quote: 





smallberries said:


> Oh my... My order status just changed from Processing to Shipped! Except.... it says Arrow 3G Shipped, and I've been awaiting a G4. I've a note out asking if that's a typo (I preordered the G4 back in March).


 


  Although it might be the wrong product, have you received it yet?
   
  I'm a little more nervous than before, since recently hearing about Robert's unreliability, poor products, and, most grievously, law suit with Jan Meier in some years past. In honesty, I don't have many expectations of ever seeing my Arrow again. Absolutely unacceptable.


----------



## PANGES

My status changed to shipped around the same time as his, and mine hasn't arrived (although, my situation is a bit different, as I am simply awaiting an exchange.)


----------



## smallberries

Nope, I've received nothing. Not even email about anything having shipped it (I discovered this on my own by checking the account page). No tracking info, just a note that a G3 was shipped Oct 12 and the order complete. No response to several email queries about this.


----------



## PANGES

Yeah. Kinda figured as much.. I'm leaving the country at the end of next month, so I hope it arrives before then. =/


----------



## Andy W

Add me as another one who hasn't gotten the amp. I ordered it on July 3 this year. After about a month of paying for the amp through paypal, I contacted headphonia a few times but never gotten any reply. At which point, I opened a dispute with paypal. I finally got an email from Robert saying that "The Arrow G4 is still not  finished. I would send you the Arrow G3 by UPS which you may exchange  to the G4 when this is finished."  (That's an actual email message from Robert). I then closed the dispute. This was a major mistake. You can only have one dispute per transaction on paypal. Once the dispute is closed, you can't re-open it. It's now Nov 10, more than four months after I paid for the amp and still nothing. Robert, if you're reading this post, please be honest and send me and the rest of the people their amp. $299 is a lot of money...at least for me.


----------



## clarinetman

Quote: 





andy w said:


> Add me as another one who hasn't gotten the amp. I ordered it on July 3 this year. After about a month of paying for the amp through paypal, I contacted headphonia a few times but never gotten any reply. At which point, I opened a dispute with paypal. I finally got an email from Robert saying that "The Arrow G4 is still not  finished. I would send you the Arrow G3 by UPS which you may exchange  to the G4 when this is finished."  (That's an actual email message from Robert). I then closed the dispute. This was a major mistake. You can only have one dispute per transaction on paypal. Once the dispute is closed, you can't re-open it. It's now Nov 10, more than four months after I paid for the amp and still nothing. Robert, if you're reading this post, please be honest and send me and the rest of the people their amp. $299 is a lot of money...at least for me.


 
   
  I find a minute amount of solace in the fact that he actually gave a response to your PayPal dispute. Do you remember when you opened it? Perhaps he is being sincere about still developing the G4, although it is taking an inordinate amount of time. I am also pleased to say that he put the order page for the Arrow back up on the Headphonia website, and he has projected the shipping to occur in December.... I hope this is true!


----------



## Anaxilus

Many of us have gone through this process w/ our Arrows.  It's unlikely a scam unless something has changed over the years.  If you order a cable DAC I bet you get one in no time as that product is ready, that simple.  I was one of the few that tested a 4G prototype and we all made some recommendations here and there.  I think there might be an issue w/ a specific part which might need replacement or revision.  If he sent out units w/o resolving that issue we'd all be in for a huge mess, believe me.  I even suggested he look at an alternate opamp which he might be doing so it's probably my fault if he is.  =P  If he's scamming people I don't know why he made 4 prototype boards to send out for evaluation.  You should only cancel if you can't wait any longer, not because you think Robert is a trickster.  My 2 cents.  I'm personally looking forward to the 4G myself.


----------



## smallberries

Quote: 





clarinetman said:


> .... I hope this is true!


 


  Tell ya what.
  Hope for a G4 into one hand,
  and spit into the other one,
  and see which one fills up first.


----------



## obwilton

I'm waiting for a replacement amp also.
   
  Last fall I ordered a 3G for my Xmas present (and it didn't arrive until Spring).  The first amp had an input channel go out. After emailing Robert I received a replacement from a stateside address.
   
  The second amp worked for awhile and then developed a problem where the amp won't stayed charged for any amount of time (less than an hour).  I sent another email...
   
  I received a prompt reply with troubleshooting ideas from Robert, I  then sent many replies that suggested that the ideas were not solving the problem and that amp needed to be replaced to no avail.  With each reply my irritation must have become evident as I finally got a reply (months ago) where Robert said that he "had not forgotten my case" and implied that a replacement would be sent.
   
  I'm still waiting and hope that the situation will be resolved.
   
  At this point I haven't decided to purchase another headphone amp for Xmas this year ( I haven't the heart for it).  I'll settle for warm biking clothing that arrives in days after the order and usually doesn't fail with use.


----------



## gabieteo91

his customer service is indeed disappointing.. i hav a 2.2g version, and till now, no response to my mails;(


----------



## Andy W

I opened the case around early Aug. As mentioned I closed the case and can no longer open it again. When I placed the order, the web page has a July delivery notice. Thus, I'm not as optimistic about the Dec delivery. I just wish that if he's not ready to produce the amp (b/c of some of the reasons others have mentioned), then he would not list it on the web site to take orders. This is the first purchase that I placed and paid and have not receive the product within 1-3 weeks, let alone five months (and still going).


----------



## heart banger-97

Quote: 





andy w said:


> I opened the case around early Aug. As mentioned I closed the case and can no longer open it again. When I placed the order, the web page has a July delivery notice. Thus, I'm not as optimistic about the Dec delivery. I just wish that if he's not ready to produce the amp (b/c of some of the reasons others have mentioned), then he would not list it on the web site to take orders. This is the first purchase that I placed and paid and have not receive the product within 1-3 weeks, let alone five months (and still going).


 


  me too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I ordered on April
  it will be my first amp
  on September I ordered usb dac cable too and
  I have received my usb dac cable 2 weeks later
  but the arrow 4g is still order processing


----------



## ianmedium

I remember getting my first portable amp from Robert many years ago, long before I even knew headfi existed when I was living in Scotland and when he was making his amps in mint tins.
i know he has justly become hugely successful since then. I wonder if he still makes these on his own like he did in the old days, that would explain the delays though in this day and age it would be simple and not take long to write a one sentence email to his customer base or write on his website the state of play.

I have been tempted to get another amp from him as I enjoyed the first one but I just don't see the point in waiting months and months when there are good alternatives out there that can be had within a week of ordering!


----------



## gelocks

I'm glad I stumbled on this thread.
  I had this amp on my sights for a week now and was about ready to bite!
  Too bad his customer support sucks. I pretty much doubt he's scamming or a
  "trickster" but when there's pretty much non-existent communication there's not much
  to think or go about. To me that's pretty irresponsible and definitely I would never go
  into business with someone like that... (my .02 cents).
   
  So, now I'm going to my "fallback" options: Alo Mk2, RSA Hornet or the new JDSLabs amp to
  drive my Denon D5000 without distortion or clipping!
   
  I'll probably go with the JDSLabs because of price and because communication with John is just pretty straight-forward and FAST! Ray also answered my questions about his amps pretty fast! People like that definitely inspires confidence in spending hundreds of dollars!!
   
  I hope that every one of you DO get your new amps and post reviews as I'm still interested in the potential of this 4G edition... but at this point it's just interest... no $$$ will be spend on them.


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Many of us have gone through this process w/ our Arrows.  It's unlikely a scam unless something has changed over the years.  If you order a cable DAC I bet you get one in no time as that product is ready, that simple.  I was one of the few that tested a 4G prototype and we all made some recommendations here and there.  I think there might be an issue w/ a specific part which might need replacement or revision.  If he sent out units w/o resolving that issue we'd all be in for a huge mess, believe me.  I even suggested he look at an alternate opamp which he might be doing so it's probably my fault if he is.  =P  If he's scamming people I don't know why he made 4 prototype boards to send out for evaluation.  You should only cancel if you can't wait any longer, not because you think Robert is a trickster.  My 2 cents.  I'm personally looking forward to the 4G myself.


 


  Yes, looking forward to the 4G as well. However, I'm still excited about the Headphonia DAC cable I should be reviewing here shortly, hopefully in the coming weeks, if I don't get the Arrow first.


----------



## feverfive

Yeah, dealing w/ Rob is a severe test in patience.  I ordered a 1G (I think, hahaha) Arrow back in early March of 2010.  I waited, waited, waited.  Finally had communication w/ him in early August, & he sent me a 2G Arrow which I finally received in September 2010...more than 6 months after I ordered/paid.  I still have my 2G Arrow; love it.  But I will never buy from him again.  The buying experience just shouldn't be so trying.  There are too many great alternatives out there.  My 2 cents...


----------



## Austin Morrow

Quote: 





feverfive said:


> Yeah, dealing w/ Rob is a severe test in patience.  I ordered a 1G (I think, hahaha) Arrow back in early March of 2010.  I waited, waited, waited.  Finally had communication w/ him in early August, & he sent me a 2G Arrow which I finally received in September 2010...more than 6 months after I ordered/paid.  I still have my 2G Arrow; love it.  But I will never buy from him again.  The buying experience just shouldn't be so trying.  There are too many great alternatives out there.  My 2 cents...


 


  Funny thing is... He seems to respond to reviewers faster than customers based on what I have heard lately regarding customer service.


----------



## kenman345

Any news on delivery yet? The website says it is not in stock but will be in december 2011. I am looking at this amp and the pico Amp as my next purchase in the next few months and was hoping to find out when/if he is getting these things out.


----------



## 276539

I had placed my order last sunday just before I found his customer service is .....
  And i start to send him email everyday, until now, i cannot receive any reply


----------



## phntmsmshr

So, is it likely that this amp will meet its revised December shipping date? I'm not hopeful. The only thing that is keeping me lighthearted about waiting for this amp is the precedent that others have  reported with huge waiting times for the previous models.


----------



## brink

It looks like it's gonna be January. Just received this email from Mr. Gehrke today:
   
Hello,

 you ordered the Arrow headphone amplifier...I'm sorry for all the delay and bad communication. We are now assembling the amps and we will ship the first batch in 2 weeks from California.

 The whole production stuck because of the aluminium enclosures. They are difficult to produce due to the small thickness and my request for high quality. After several suppliers failed to make them correctly I went to China to attend the production by my self and to found out the problems. I wanted to stay max. 2 month but now I am here for 7 month (getting a new visa every month in Hong Kong!) I had to set up the production by my own as no supplier was able to make it according to my requests. Unfortunately this was the most time-consuming way as getting around in China is "challenging" and the business rules are different. I wasn't able to tell shipping dates as many of you asked. Even the simple things got very complicated.

 I offer a voucher of $25 for every month you are waiting. For example, if you placed your order in May you get a voucher of $200 for any new purchase. (If you don't need two Arrow amps or the DAC cable I am sure you will also like my upcoming designs. My next project is the "Stick USB DAC" which I am working on for 2 years now.)

 If you don't need the amp anymore just let me know. Of course, you can test it and send it back within one month after receipt and get a refund then.

 Please reply to this email if you have any questions. I will check my emails more frequently from now on-promised!

 A Happy New Year!

 Robert


----------



## ANDEROAN

got to give it too him, now that's a stand up guy, belated but, another example of a great business model!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! $25.00 a month for the die hards among us!!! not bad for his waylaid plans which resulted in UNINTENTIONAL neglect and delinquency, GREAT JOB ROBERT!!!! way to hang tough in the face of yours and ours adversity!! we were there with you all the way, well most of us in spirit that is!! 
   
                           3  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 FOR ROBERT HIP HIP HOORAY!!


----------



## phntmsmshr

Yeah got that one too. A $175 voucher is a nice way to soften the cost of the next Arrow too!


----------



## tankman

Quote: 





feverfive said:


> Yeah, dealing w/ Rob is a severe test in patience.  I ordered a 1G (I think, hahaha) Arrow back in early March of 2010.  I waited, waited, waited.  Finally had communication w/ him in early August, & he sent me a 2G Arrow which I finally received in September 2010...more than 6 months after I ordered/paid.  I still have my 2G Arrow; love it.  But I will never buy from him again.  The buying experience just shouldn't be so trying.  There are too many great alternatives out there.  My 2 cents...


 


  Sounds like you were asking for a free gift from someone。 Just a fun gear, not worth it.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





brink said:


> It looks like it's gonna be January. Just received this email from Mr. Gehrke today:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


 


  Bump for a great reply!


----------



## imackler

No reason really why anyone should, but in the possibility that anyone would let me use their voucher, I'd be interested in getting in line for the Headstage Arrow 4G, if Mr. Gehrke would allow that... I'd never really thought I'd afford something like that but one of you could help me out a ton! (Only if there is someone who wouldn't really imagine using it...)


----------



## heart banger-97

Quote: 





brink said:


> It looks like it's gonna be January. Just received this email from Mr. Gehrke today:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


 


  when did you order your self?


----------



## brink

Medio september 2011


----------



## cn11

The amps are definitely worth waiting for.... Nice to hear the update from Robert. Patience will pay off for all of you waiting in line.


----------



## bbindon

Clabbe,
   
  Could you give me the e-mail you used to contact Rob?
   
  I used the main headstage email address, asking him to refund my money (as ive been waiting 7 months) and he isn't replying to my emails....

 I just want the money back so I can get a new mixer or something, im over waiting so long for a product, no matter how good its suppoed to be!!
   
   
  If anyone has anything that can help me out, let me know. Ive been trying to get a hold of him since the beginning of the week!


----------



## brink

Quote: 





bbindon said:


> Clabbe,
> 
> Could you give me the e-mail you used to contact Rob?
> 
> ...


 



 I would love to help you out, but I didn't contact Rob - I just received the previously posted email at the end of last year. I actually assumed everyone on pre-order did...
   

 Edit: The email address from which it was sent is info@headphonia.com


----------



## 276539

Yap, i have not yet received any piece of email.
  Is here anyone as same as me?
  And the order state is "payment pending" while i have paid though paypal


----------



## evolutionx

after 5 months waiting I was surprise to receive his email last month, but now back to waiting again as I have yet to receive any delivery update?   Anyone receive your 4G yet?


----------



## PANGES

Have any of you who sent your Arrow back for a replacement received yours yet? I'm still waiting for a replacement for my faulty 1G.


----------



## 276539

Quote: 





> 2012/1/14 <info@headphonia.com>
> Hi ,
> 
> I am sorry, I didn't see the payment. The amp will ship in few days from Shenzhen.
> ...


 
   
  Yes, Yes, Yes, i have just recevied it from Robert.
  Even i cannot received any discount for next purchasing, ( I order it in December)
  but seems I will be the first one to receive the amp as i am in Hong Kong
  Better than everything I can have


----------



## heart banger-97

my Order status changed.
  take a look at my *Order history*
   

 07.04.2011 Pending   08.04.2011 Order processing   14.01.2012 Arrow 4G


----------



## brink

Same here. The product page has changed as well; the 'Out of stock'-information is removed. Looks like shipping is imminent..


----------



## evolutionx

Quote: 





heart banger-97 said:


> my Order status changed.
> take a look at my *Order history*
> 
> 
> 07.04.2011 Pending   08.04.2011 Order processing   14.01.2012 Arrow 4G


 

 Me too.  Hope to get it soon though it has been more than 6 months.....


----------



## smial1966

I really feel for you guys as I waited months to receive my 3G. It's easier to get blood from a stone than to receive a timely response to emails from Robert. I don't care how good the amp is, I vowed never to deal with such a tardy character again. 
   
  Good luck everyone.


----------



## PANGES

My status still says Arrow 3G shipped since november.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





panges said:


> My status still says Arrow 3G shipped since november.


 

 Because there is no 3G.  You'll get a 4.


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I believe the people who Robert e-mailed were told that if they were asking for a replacement for a faulty Arrow, that he would send them a 3G that they could later exchange for a 4G. Maybe there just aren't any left so he's waiting to send us 4G's then (I hope.)


----------



## darthcodeman

Has anyone received their 4G yet?  And if you have, how does it compare to the 3G?


----------



## LuckyAndroid

Hello,
   
  I'm interesting by the headstage arrow 4G but i can see you have a lot of difficulty for the delivery !!! ((
  Is it a good amp for an AKG 271 MK2 or DT880 Pro 250 or 600 ohm ?
   
  Thanks a lot.


----------



## evolutionx

Don't think anyone has received their 4G yet.   More than 1 month has past since the last email from Headstage on delivery in mid Jan.


----------



## heart banger-97

what is the meaning of my order status ( my order status is Arrow 4G)? ( I asked this from Robert)
  finally he says:
   
  Quote: 





> It means that I printed the shipping label. The amps are on the way to California now. As soon as they have arrived we will forward them. There was a further delay because of the Chinese "Lunar New Year" holidays (no shipping agent was available).
> 
> I will send you the voucher shortly (need to adapt the shopping system).
> 
> ...


----------



## gelocks

I'd steer clear from these amps!!!
  But that's just me...
   
  I'm just wondering, since this is the "first pass" at the 4G, how RELIABLE will they be??
  And what happens if your new amp breaks... will one have to wait 1 year in order to get a
  replacement?!?!?
   
  Too risky if you ask me... I'd stick with RSA or JDSLabs really...
   
  (and no, I don't work for any of them! lol)


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





gelocks said:


> I'd steer clear from these amps!!!
> But that's just me...
> 
> I'm just wondering, since this is the "first pass" at the 4G, how RELIABLE will they be??
> ...


 

 I take it you've never owned an Arrow and are only moaning about CS?  It only takes long w/ new models and prototyping.  Once he gets going he's pretty much on the ball.  
   
  I'd rather deal w/ Robert and the longer times rather than the terrible CS at Hifiman and the turd consistency of Audeze.
   
  The Arrow sounds better than the RSA Hornet too, has more features and better packaging.  Haven't heard any JDS stuff.  With my Arrow, Leckerton UHA6S and O2 I'm pretty much stuffed to the gills w/ small amps.  I'm having a hard time justifying keeping the O2 as a matter of fact.


----------



## gelocks

You are right.
  I'm moaning about CS because I believe it's something extremely important
  for such a little piece (the amp) and such a high price! 
   
  Quote: 





> It only takes long w/ new models and prototyping.


 
   
  I would have agreed if the other posters (on this very same thread) posting about their 3G models
  wouldn't had reported problems with their units and problems with CS and not getting their replacements
  (so Robert doesn't even have 3G units?!?!) Come on man! I would be pretty mad!!!
  
  But as you say, I haven't had any of their amps (would like to though!) and I don't doubt they are
  very good but then again... that's if you get it ... it seems... 
   
  I wanted to buy one but after reading this thread (and a couple of others), I gave up.
   
  Still, I'm subscribed because I still want to read people's opinion on the 4G and how it compares
  to others... too bad it has taken so long... (let's see when people start receiving them...)


----------



## Fred_fred2004

Have you seen this
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Headstage-Arrow-12HE-4G-Headphone-amplifier-/180810639412?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a19276834
   
  somebody must have one


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





fred_fred2004 said:


> Have you seen this
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Headstage-Arrow-12HE-4G-Headphone-amplifier-/180810639412?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a19276834
> 
> somebody must have one


 
   
  Huh.. weird.. =/


----------



## tankman

I was trying to order this amp a few days back. Sent emails but nothing back. Seemed he is busy but how hard that could be? Post up an announcement on his web, 5 minutes?


----------



## phntmsmshr

I got my Arrow 4G in the mail today, looks fantastic. I'm giving it a charge before I test it, willl be interesting to hear the new treble gain feature. I will report back as I'm sure many others will as they get theirs delivered.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





phntmsmshr said:


> I got my Arrow 4G in the mail today, looks fantastic. I'm giving it a charge before I test it, willl be interesting to hear the new treble gain feature. I will report back as I'm sure many others will as they get theirs delivered.


 

 Excited for your impressions!
   
  Highly recommend others do the same to their batteries.  Also do a full discharge before the next recharge cycle too.


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





phntmsmshr said:


> I got my Arrow 4G in the mail today, looks fantastic. I'm giving it a charge before I test it, willl be interesting to hear the new treble gain feature. I will report back as I'm sure many others will as they get theirs delivered.


 


  May I ask when you placed your order?


----------



## phntmsmshr

Quote: 





panges said:


> May I ask when you placed your order?


 
  Yeah it was June 14 last year. I noticed the postmark is from Hong Kong on 28-01-12 (rather than the US) which may explain why I got mine first, being in Australia.
   
  Initial impressions on a 7th gen IPod Classic:
  Soundstage has been expanded considerably, no distortion of really high end treble. The treble gain gives really noticeable sparkle without sibilance. The +9db gain nearly blew my head off, I don't think I'll need to utilise it with IEMs at all. The mids are really crisp and clean, no muddy mashing of frequencies to speak of, this will be a mid-head's dream I would think. On flat setting the bass is quite neutral (as in, my Merlins aren't rumbling more than usual) but on high setting the bass has a great deal more rumble, more resonance. The "tube like sound" is not entirely evident to me right now, but but I'm not listening to rock music which may be a factor. Either way I'm loving the depth and 3D quality it's putting on the bottom end, with max setting. What can I say, I love the bass. 
   
  Pretty much every preset EQ on the iPod is pure suck, the Arrow makes it into a potent clarity monster. There is so much more frequency separation, potency of sound and most of all it is very clean to the ear where before the standalone iPod would be prone to distortion. I'll post more when I have heard more.


----------



## phntmsmshr

A couple of pics:


----------



## cn11

Congrats! Excellent to hear your initial impressions. Robert's stuff is always worth being patient for, in spite of how long it may take sometimes (which can be *loooonnnngggggggg*.....)!!


----------



## varyV

First Post, varyV: I've been a long time lurker, like a lot of others, but decided to post today because I wanted to give something back to the community that had helped me so much in my "audiophilic" journey, albeit vicariously. I am currently playing a setup based on an ipod touch 4g+just audio uha-120 and UM Miracles and it sounds brilliant. I remember previously promising Justin from Just Audio a proper review, but never got the time to do so....but here I am buying another amp for the miracles because I needed the bass boost. Anyways, I have an incoming amp from Robert and will be posting reviews to give back to the community, just as they had helped me. I love music, but I'm more of a layman listener who's acquainted with the "audiophile" lexicon, but no audiophile personally; so my point of view would equate to that of a tech admirer, but not to that of a guru~.
   
  Anyways, thanks to a bunch of members who have helped me acquire my stash of earphones/amps/pmps (there's a bunch to name, so I'll do it another time). I'll try and post a detailed review of the arrow, when it arrives at my place. Will also try and give impressions on the earphones/players/amps that I had acquired/sold/auditioned during the time (includes UM miracles, Just Audio uHA 120, MTPC, Westone 4, Hifiman 272, Hifiman 601, Cowon J3, UE TF 10, Jays a-Jays etc...blah, blah).
   
  Cheers to a great community,
  Vin


----------



## evolutionx

Just received my Headstage 4G.   Great build quality and can't wait to try it out.   Hope the wait is worth it.....


----------



## rudi0504

Today on the 6 of Feb 2012 I have received my arrow 4 G , it was exactly 5 months waiting time since 6. Sept  2011.
  i am very happy to get my arrow 4 G.
  build Quality : is better than my arrow 3 G , the cover from my arrow 4 G now are from aluminium plate as well .
                         My arrow 3 G the cover are from plastic .
   
  My first impression is :
  Source : IPhone 4 S
  cable : mini to lod whiplash cable elite Twag 2
   
  high : is more open and extended than my arrow 3 G
   
  mid : very sweet and lush and forward compare to my arrow 3 G
   
  bass : more clean and low bass , compare to my arrow 3 G is in mid bass region.
   
  soundtage : is wider and the depth is much better ath my arrow 3 G
   
  separation : is better than my arrow 3 G, you can hear the placement from the orchestra better than my arrow 3 G
                     
   
  Note :  I do the setting from  the bass position in I , for my best sound quality.
   
  this is my personal impression and arrow 4 G sound so good direct from the box , after burn in i will post again 
   
  it is worth it  for long  waiting for my arrow 4 G.


----------



## varyV

W00T!! Mine came in today as well. Will post impressions after a charge.


----------



## smial1966

I sincerely hope that the wait has been worth it for the 4G, as you guys have been extraordinarily patient waiting upwards of 6 months to take delivery.

For comparative purposes, has anyone compared their 4G to the TTVJ Slim, ALO Rx MkII or a similar size amp?

Cheers.


----------



## varyV

Can't compare to  the TTVJ or the ALO Rx, but out of the box, the Arrow 4g sounds a tiny bit harsher than a semi burnt in Just Audio uHa 120, which is not necessarily the same form factor, but is one of the smaller amps in the "matchbox" form. The highs are sufficient with the 0 setting, I makes them more tingly and II is a little loud. Bass is very well done, though. Among all settings, it is bouncy and punchy, as it gets progressively more prominent but did not distort on my UM Miracles on any level. Personally, I prefer this bass to the j3+zo 2 combo that I was using earlier. The mids are very smooth as well. As of now, I haven't done extensive listening because I've been busy with school. Will listen some more towards the weekend and report. Also, bear in mind that these are initial impressions on an out-of-the-box amp with no burn in.
   
  Edit: Oh yeah...One more thing: the soundstage is BIG. It feels like the intstruments are very cleanly separated and if you close your eyes, you can virtualize them at different distances/positions around you. Very nice.


----------



## Kepic

so if I place the order through headphonia.com 
   
  will the 4G be shipped immediately?


----------



## phntmsmshr

Who could say? He would surely have had a significant backlog of orders to get through, plus it would depend on how large his production run was. He promised to answer emails faster so maybe put it to him before you drop your money.


----------



## smallberries

Received mine today, shipped from El Dorado, CA.
   
  Uber-minimalist packing: G4 in an envelope, and a USB cable. No instructions or data sheet!
   
  Build is lovely. The thing is much tinier than I had thought. 
   
  As for sound, I've tried it with my Macbook into AKG K702's. Cannot hear much difference (other than color added by switch settings), but that did verify it's operating correctly. The bass and treble boosts are both subtle and agreeable. Anyway, I got this to go with my little iPod shuffle, and so will try that later at home for a real test.
   
  So, it was about an 11 month wait for me. But it appears Robert is out of the weeds now.


----------



## obwilton

I received a 4G amp to replace the second 3G that I had problems with.  Rob did come through as he said he would despite the few communications via email that I received.
   
  I haven't had time to listen to it much yet.
   
  Good luck to all who are waiting for their amps.


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





obwilton said:


> I received a 4G amp to replace the second 3G that I had problems with.  Rob did come through as he said he would despite the few communications via email that I received.
> 
> I haven't had time to listen to it much yet.
> 
> Good luck to all who are waiting for their amps.


 


  How long ago did you send out for a replacement?


----------



## InesCanuyang

Has anyone gotten their arrow 4g that ordered around july last year?


----------



## clarinetman

I just received my Arrow last week.
   
  It sounds excellent. I am glad Robert finally came through! He was kind enough to replace my broken 3G with the new 4G. The new treble boost function brings my SM3 to their full potential, I think. Definitely an improvement over the H/O of my J3.


----------



## Vuk33

Does anyone know the wait time if I were to order today? I was planning on purchasing the arrow but I think ill pass if wait is longer than a month.


----------



## tankman

Maybe I can answer this question. Said in his last email that new orders take 2-3 weeks shipped from california. They have been working hard to catch up. Sounds he will soon have some in stock to sell?


----------



## lsuichan

Quote: 





> Maybe I can answer this question. Said in his last email that new orders take 2-3 weeks shipped from california. They have been working hard to catch up. Sounds he will soon have some in stock to sell?


 
   
  Thats great news, but when did you receive that email?
  If I live in the UK is that a different story?


----------



## BreadCrumb

Quote: 





lsuichan said:


> Thats great news, but when did you receive that email?
> If I live in the UK is that a different story?


 


  well i ordered mine on the 7th and it has yet to ship yet.  I hoping it ships in 2  - 3 weeks tho but im used to waiting a long time for headphonia's stuff lol.


----------



## tankman

lsuichan said:


> Thats great news, but when did you receive that email?
> If I live in the UK is that a different story?




Just right before My last post in this thread.
.


----------



## BreadCrumb

i just got a notice that mine will ship around 3/10 so i guess the wait time is about a month


----------



## obwilton

Panges
   
  I never sent the 2nd defective amp back to him.  I had been emailing him for at least six months about the problem with the 2nd amp.  He seems to be taking care of past owners with 3G issues first and getting caught up....


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





obwilton said:


> Panges
> 
> I never sent the 2nd defective amp back to him.  I had been emailing him for at least six months about the problem with the 2nd amp.  He seems to be taking care of past owners with 3G issues first and getting caught up....


 


  Oh.. But I'm trying to get my Arrow 1G replaced still. I'm an older customer than all of them! lol.


----------



## cjburr

I sent in my payment 6 days ago and received an email yesterday telling me my amp will ship around the 10th of March. I'm stoked!!!


----------



## cn11

^^ You, sir, waited until the right time to order!!


----------



## cjburr

Quote: 





cn11 said:


> ^^ You, sir, waited until the right time to order!!


 


  even a blind hog will find an acorn every now and then.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had also ordered a cmoy from JDS labs to tide me over until the Arrow arrived, now I will pick them both up when I get home for vacation. I'm even looking forward to the 16 hour plane ride to Dubai where I will A/B the two to my ears delight. My life in Afghanistan is going to be much better of that I am certain.


----------



## florent

Quote: 





cjburr said:


> I sent in my payment 6 days ago and received an email yesterday telling me my amp will ship around the 10th of March. I'm stoked!!!


 


  I pulled the trigger after I read this.
  To those who received theirs, do you recall the different steps in the processing of your order? Mine went from "Pending" to "Order processing" during the same day, but what's next? I guess this could help during the wait


----------



## brink

Quote: 





florent said:


> To those who received theirs, do you recall the different steps in the processing of your order? Mine went from "Pending" to "Order processing" during the same day, but what's next? I guess this could help during the wait


 

 I haven't received mine yet, but I believe the next step is just 'Arrow 4G' which supposedly means that that the shipping label is printed and the unit is in line to be shipped out. For my part it has been stuck on this step for a couple of months...


----------



## florent

@clabbe thanks! I think that their is quite a full stack of amps to be shipped before mine, so I won't expect to get it before 1 or 2 months. Let's hope that the 9-month-wait time is gone!


----------



## smial1966

You guys are killing me with your heady optimism and patience - if your amps are shipped on time I'll eat my proverbial hat.
   
  Great amp + atrocious customer service + inordinate wait times =  delusional optimism.
   





   
  P.S. Hope I'm wrong and you do receive your amps in a timely fashion.


----------



## florent

Ahah, I've been lurking on this one for long I guess. One comes by with good news, and I forget all the bad things. Silly me?


----------



## brink

Well, the waiting is not all bad. At least not for me. During the five months I've been waiting, I have not laid down a significant amount of cash on anything else hifi-related, since waiting for a new toy completely annihilates the urge to get another one. This long wait has probably saved me for thousands of dollars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
   
  Edit: typso


----------



## alphaphoenix

Just placed my order.  Hopefully, my order makes it in the early March batch.


----------



## alphaphoenix

All,
   
  I'm curios if anyone has canceled their order due to the long wait for whatever given reason.  If so, was your refund swift or did it lag on?


----------



## alphaphoenix

NVM - Rob is quick to refund, but nowhere to found on any other request but that.


----------



## florent

Quote: 





alphaphoenix said:


> NVM - Rob is quick to refund, but nowhere to found on any other request but that.


 

 I decided to test drive his responsiveness to emails yesterday 
   
  If anyone can answer them, here are my questions:
  1/ Is the amp shipped from Germany, or from the US? This make a big difference to me as I live in France, and shipping from Germany would avoid custom taxes.
  2/ If I listen to the amp while USB cable is plugged in, does it by-pass the battery? (so I could use it all day long at the office without shortening the battery life)


----------



## darthcodeman

Quote: 





florent said:


> I decided to test drive his responsiveness to emails yesterday
> 
> If anyone can answer them, here are my questions:
> 1/ Is the amp shipped from Germany, or from the US? This make a big difference to me as I live in France, and shipping from Germany would avoid custom taxes.
> 2/ If I listen to the amp while USB cable is plugged in, does it by-pass the battery? (so I could use it all day long at the office without shortening the battery life)


 

 It's shipped from California.
   
  I'm not sure, but given how well the power circuitry is designed, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## lxl88

I just placed an order for headstage 4G 2 weeks ago. Also hope that I can make it for the 10mar batch. I have read comments that people waited as long as 9months before they could get their Headstage amp. This sounds a bit crazy. Is the 4G worth the wait? I haven't receive any email stating that I'll be getting my amp during the mar batch.


----------



## Anaxilus

They waited for an unreleased product.  The product is released now.


----------



## florent

darthcodeman said:


> It's shipped from California.
> 
> I'm not sure, but given how well the power circuitry is designed, I wouldn't worry about it.




Thanks for the information, but... I just received an email from Robert stating that my amp would be shipped from Germany 2 weeks from now! That's very good news for me, and I hope that everyone will get his amp soon!

And darthcodeman, you were right about the power circuitry: the battery stops charging when full.


----------



## phntmsmshr

I have to say to anyone who is looking for an amp to drive TripleFi 10s, the 4G Arrow should be given serious consideration. I decided to throw them on at random after not using them for almost a year, and wow! This amp really brings up the bass, expands the soundstage and improves clarity. Treble remains good and clean as has always been the case with TF10, but the added fullness of sound is nothing short of amazing - So much so that they exceed Westone 4 for SQ and I'm going to start using them as my commuting phones instead.


----------



## ijohan

Is the new batch that Robert says 10 March shipped already?


----------



## darthcodeman

It looks like Robert forgot to use Bcc when sending out the email to everyone who's getting the March 10th shipment, and _someone_ (who shall be unnamed) hit reply to all when responding to him.


----------



## florent

ijohan said:


> Is the new batch that Robert says 10 March shipped already?





 
 


My order status changed from to "order processing" to "arrow 4g" on the 10th. So let's hope we receive them soon !


----------



## ijohan

Quote: 





florent said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



 Yay! Hope you'll get it soon, please keep us updated.


----------



## florent

Quote: 





ijohan said:


> Yay! Hope you'll get it soon, please keep us updated.


 

 Sure I will.
   
  Quote: 





darthcodeman said:


> It looks like Robert forgot to use Bcc when sending out the email to everyone who's getting the March 10th shipment, and _someone_ (who shall be unnamed) hit reply to all when responding to him.


 

 @darthcodeman, what did this email say? I haven't received it and my order status changed on the 10th.


----------



## brink

Quote: 





florent said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



 x2 on delivery soon.
   
  However, my order status changed to arrow 4g in December 2011 and I'm still waiting (patiently). I believe "arrow 4g" indicates that the shipping label is printed...


----------



## BreadCrumb

looks like im on the same boat as everyone for the march 10th shipping date.  I just checked and my status also got changed to arrow 4g.  I hope i get it soon!


----------



## Stoney

Got an email 8 hours ago from Robert, confirming my shipping address.  Suggests that forms are being filled out to ship.  From Singapore, we'll see how long it takes to reach Silicon Valley, CA.


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





stoney said:


> Got an email 8 hours ago from Robert, confirming my shipping address.  Suggests that forms are being filled out to ship.  From Singapore, we'll see how long it takes to reach Silicon Valley, CA.


 


  Singapore??


----------



## Stoney

I ordered from Headstage/Headphonia, from Robert, whose name (or associate) is probably Xin Li Lim in Singapore.


----------



## Anaxilus

Robert Gehrke is German


----------



## Stoney

Other than the emails, I'm uninformed as to who is who and where is what.


----------



## tankman

Quote: 





stoney said:


> I ordered from Headstage/Headphonia, from Robert, whose name (or associate) is probably Xin Li Lim in Singapore.


 


  Or probably mikhai from single power？


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote:  

 Ignored.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Question, if I was to put in an order for the new Arrow does that mean I'd still have to wait months for it to be shipped or would there be a good chance my order would ship out in the next few days?


----------



## BreadCrumb

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Question, if I was to put in an order for the new Arrow does that mean I'd still have to wait months for it to be shipped or would there be a good chance my order would ship out in the next few days?


 


  i dont think you will need to wait a few months. Maybe a few weeks. Definitely not a few days since the orders that were supposed to ship march 10th hasn't shipped yet


----------



## Moridin

Sent him an email last Wednesday and he replied after only a couple of hours saying the March 10 shipment will go out this week...fingers are crossed!
   
  BTW any of you peeps used the Practical Devices XM6?  If yes, what's your first impressions when comparing the XM6 vs G4?


----------



## tankman

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Question, if I was to put in an order for the new Arrow does that mean I'd still have to wait months for it to be shipped or would there be a good chance my order would ship out in the next few days?


 


  I had been wondering not a while ago. I think no one can answer this question even Robert himself cant I guess.
   
  Since read someone here saved considerable money while waiting for the amp. I am totally relaxed. 
   
  Btw also received a email  confirming the shipping address but only god knows when it will be delivered. lets pray.


----------



## nmxdaven

Has anyone got theres yet? I would assume with shipping from cali it would have been here by now if it was shipped around the 10th.
   
   
  EDIT: Nevermind, read up a bit and I guess they still havn't shipped. My 8.A's are getting pretty lonley.


----------



## grokit

Getting confused between California, Germany, and Singapore. A true multinational amp


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





grokit said:


> Getting confused between California, Germany, and Singapore. A true multinational amp


 

 I'm not sure about Singapore, but Robert is from Germany (and is based in Germany), that's where my Arrow 1G shipped from. Robert also had a PO Box in California, where I believe they take returns, exchanges, and ship out the DAC cables from. Robert may or may not have stocked from amps over there also.


----------



## grokit

Robert must rack up a LOT of frequent flier miles


----------



## Stoney

What website did y'all order from??
   
  I used http://headphonia.com/The-Arrow-Amp:::1012.html?XTCsid=df2b6c1c740ef1d5c842aecb417eb4ea
   
  Looks like an identical site to http://headstage.com/The-Arrow-Amp:::1012.html?XTCsid=536811ac9d315b727bf68c2b678806a1


----------



## nmxdaven

Hrrrm, thats a bit odd. I used the headstage site. I notice that the headphonia site offers free shipping while headstage doesnt.


----------



## Stoney

My account log-in works at both websites.  
   
I ordered from Headphonia, I believe.  
My return email acknowledging the order was "Headphonia" <mail@headstage.com> (notice BOTH names).
Yet the PayPal email that I paid to was info@headphonia.com.  
Specifically: 
   
   

 Business Contact Information 
  Customer Service URL:​



 http://www.headphonia.comCustomer Service Email:​   info@headphonia.com
   
Order was only $299.  
Somehow, my account ended up with two orders and two order numbers.  But getting ready to ship, they fixed that.  
   
I don't see shipping mentioned at Headstage one way or the other.


----------



## tankman

I also ordered from headphonia.


----------



## florent

You don't have to worry about headphonia vs heastage. Simple whois at http://www.tucowsdomains.com/whois shows that both are owned by Robert.
  headphonia.com was registered on June 22th 2006, and headstage.com on March 27th 2007.
  I guess he created headstage to have more visibility, given the name of the amp.


----------



## nmxdaven

> I don't see shipping mentioned at Headstage one way or the other.


 


  Headphonia ----- "*US $ 299.00 * free worldwide shipping"http://headphonia.com/popup_content.php?coID=1&XTCsid=df2b6c1c740ef1d5c842aecb417eb4ea


----------



## Stoney

Quote: 





> Headphonia ----- "*US $ 299.00* free worldwide shipping"


 
   
  But not mentioned on the Headstage version of the website.  Probably the same policy, just odd it isn't mentioned.


----------



## fdhfdy

hi guys good news from me.the arrow 4g delivered this afternoon. Looks super cool!  The amp sounds crystal clear, gain settings are very impressive. I belived you will soon be receiving yours.


----------



## florent

Cool! May I ask when you ordered it and in which country you live?


----------



## fdhfdy

Sure，I live in Australia, dropped the order before left for china 5 weeks ago. Robert was well informed by that and sent the amp off to my chinese address.


----------



## brink

Received mine today as well.
   
  Finish and build quality is excellent!


----------



## gazar

I can,t be the only one that gets an desperate urge to fly over to Germany and help out Robert run his business just a wee bit more efficiently ?
   
   I just want to lock him in a lab with a couple of resistors and a soldering gun and leave the client interaction to someone that actually understands business.


----------



## TonySunshine

anyone in the US got their arrow amp yet? Did you get an email with shipping confirmation?


----------



## nmxdaven

Quote: 





tonysunshine said:


> anyone in the US got their arrow amp yet? Did you get an email with shipping confirmation?


 


  I havn't on either account.


----------



## Rat Salad

I got mine on Feb 10th (order from and ship to US).  Was a June 6th order date


----------



## Stoney

Nope and nope - no tracking info, and no show yet.  Frustrated but patient.


----------



## Stoney

Arrived today in Silicon Valley; ordered Feb 22.  Charging before listening.


----------



## DigitalFreak

Hmmm well at least you didn't have to wait six months. I dunno I want to order it but I'm scared I'll be one of the people stuck waiting for nine months with no communication on what's goin on.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





digitalfreak said:


> Hmmm well at least you didn't have to wait six months. I dunno I want to order it but I'm scared I'll be one of the people stuck waiting for nine months with no communication on what's goin on.


 

 Funny, I talked to Robert yesterday.  Seemed like good communication to me.


----------



## phntmsmshr

In fairness to Robert he did explain why there was such a lengthy delay coupled with no communication for all the people waiting on a pre-order, and quite frankly the 4G is so good that I am happy I did wait for it without getting angsty and wanting to withdraw my order. I can't imagine any other amp having the combination of SQ, EQ features AND extreme portability that the Arrow has, for the price. Every other amp I hear about is either a brick, very expensive or completely lacking in user setting preferences. Also the dual headphone ports are perfect for A-Bing earphones without the need to add a lower quality adapter cable.


----------



## nmxdaven

Shipping notice for me this morning.


----------



## fdhfdy

The amp can work for really long hrs. Have put around 20 hrs on the amp in the last 3 days and its still working fine.


----------



## BreadCrumb

i just checked my email before i went to sleep at 3 am.  I got a shopping notice too.  Cant wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  The email said mine should be coming Monday - Wednesday this week


----------



## gelocks

Sooo... where are the reviews and/or impressions?!?


----------



## Stoney

Impression: worth the wait. 
   
  Review: Too tired and too new to the Arrow. 
   
  But I'll say this much: Compared to the FiiO L7, it breathes life into the instruments and reproduces their tonality beautifully.  The L7 is bright and 2D by comparison, emphasizing or introducing a bit of sibilance; it is a bit harsh compared to the Arrow.  With the L7, it feels as if there is always some treble, whether the music contains any or not -- you vill hear ze treble!  The Arrow only brings your attention to its life-like treble when there is something to reproduce, and that can be startling in its realism.  It feels like a great tube amp (in the good sense) -- presence, liquidity, believability.  In contrast, the L7 is exciting in that the midrange and treble is brightly lit, and the treble in particular is tipped up.... as if a compressor is used, giving a sense that you are hearing every little thing down into the noise floor. 
   
  With the Arrow, good records come across more like my main stereo at home, compared to portable sound I would expect at this price (I play XA-5400ES  SACD or LP --> tube amps --> Vandersteen 3A sig. Frequency response seems flat, stunningly so for headphones, much less IEMs.  If I have any initial negative of the Arrow, it is a sense that the some fine details or textures are lost, but then I'm coming off using an L7 that forces it all at me.  The Arrow presents everything in proportion, not forced or compressed or spotlit.  
   
  This is the first portable rig I've owned qualified to be called "audiophile."  iPhone 4s --> Arrow --> Phonak Audeo PFE 232 (gray filter, medium Comply tips...silicone cause some sibilance).   Now I no longer feel the lower treble peak of the Phonak to be a problem... much better than I thought.


----------



## Vuk33

Does anyone know if the Arrow will drain power if left connected to a LOD? I'll be using mine with a ipod classic and was hoping I wouldn't have to disconnect it every time I'm finished using it because of the auto on/off feature. So will I be ok leaving it connected to the ipod or will this drain the battery?


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





vuk33 said:


> Does anyone know if the Arrow will drain power if left connected to a LOD? I'll be using mine with a ipod classic and was hoping I wouldn't have to disconnect it every time I'm finished using it because of the auto on/off feature. So will I be ok leaving it connected to the ipod or will this drain the battery?


 

 It will shut off as long as music isn't playing.


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





vuk33 said:


> Does anyone know if the Arrow will drain power if left connected to a LOD? I'll be using mine with a ipod classic and was hoping I wouldn't have to disconnect it every time I'm finished using it because of the auto on/off feature. So will I be ok leaving it connected to the ipod or will this drain the battery?


 


  Can the Arrow even drain power from the ipod? The Arrow has its own battery. I'm not being sarcastic or anything, i'm curious if that's really possible. But like someone else already said when there's no input for a set amount of time, the amp will just turn itself off.


----------



## nmxdaven

Got it today. Flippin fantastic. Well worth the wait. Plays very well with my 8.A's and their 4 way crossover.


----------



## alphaphoenix

^How long did it take to receive it after paying for it (3 weeks, 3 months, 3 years)?


----------



## nmxdaven

Quote: 





alphaphoenix said:


> ^How long did it take to receive it after paying for it (3 weeks, 3 months, 3 years)?


 


  I purchased at the tale end of the wait so not that long. My origonal order receipt is dated 2/15.


----------



## alphaphoenix

Good to hear.  Thanks.


----------



## florent

I received it this morning. I ordered it on Feb 23th, so it took 1 month and a few days, sent from Germany to Paris.
  I think 1 month is fairly honest for such a small business and a hand-made device.
   
  I'll try to put words on what I hear later (never done that before). I'll be comparing it to Fiio E11 and E9 amps, only references so far.


----------



## Moridin

Dropped Robert an email last Thursday around 5PM and he replied Friday @ 7AM saying it would ship that day.  Just received it...Wooow!  I've been using the XM5 and the XM6 for a couple of years now and got used to the size...this thing is like a credit card!  Playing flac from my Cowon D3 with this is like night and day compared to the XM6...well worth the 1 month wait and 300 bucks!
   
  Happy listening everyone!
  Moridin
   
  Edit:  Using Westone 4Rs not the 3s in my avatar...gave those away to a friend in the hopes to convert from the ibudcraps


----------



## cjburr

Received mine also. Sounds absolutely great through my Shure535's and my M50's. I experienced a bit of static through the Shures when first trying out the amp but haven't been able to recreate the fault. I sent an email to Robert and received a reply the same day on possible reasons for it, most likely wifi interference from my iPod Touch.
   
  Great product, great service after the sale, happy customer


----------



## cn11

Quote: 





moridin said:


> Dropped Robert an email last Thursday around 5PM and he replied Friday @ 7AM saying it would ship that day.  Just received it...Wooow!  I've been using the XM5 and the XM6 for a couple of years now and got used to the size...this thing is like a credit card!  Playing flac from my Cowon D3 with this is like night and day compared to the XM6...well worth the 1 month wait and 300 bucks!
> 
> Happy listening everyone!
> Moridin
> ...


 


  Cool... congrats on receiving your Arrow. Well worth the wait eh? So how does it compare to the XM6? I've been curious about that amp too for a while, already being an Arrow 3G owner. 
   
  Welcome to HF btw....


----------



## PANGES

When I had the XM6, I actually compared it to my Arrow 1g side by side for a good half an hour or so, and with bass boost, treble boost, and all those things off- just trying to listen to the amp itself, to my ears (maybe deaf ears?), they sounded the same.
  
  Quote: 





cn11 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





panges said:


> When I had the XM6, I actually compared it to my Arrow 1g side by side for a good half an hour or so, and with bass boost, treble boost, and all those things off- just trying to listen to the amp itself, to my ears (maybe deaf ears?), they sounded the same.


 

 1G is a rather different beast from the 4G even if you remove the treble boost bass boost changes.


----------



## PANGES

Yeah, so I've heard... I wouldn't know though, since I've been waiting for my replacement 4G for my broken 1G since October. lol. Seeing as how people are receiving their 4G's after ordering in Feb, I'm starting to get a feeling it's not coming. lol.
  
  Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anaxilus

When did you last talk to Rob?


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> When did you last talk to Rob?


 


  lol. Well, I first sent him an email back in August? And got a response to ship my amp back for replacement in October. I then followed up sometime in Dec or Jan with no response. I should probably try shooting him another email and see if I get a response.


----------



## Brooko

Anax - I read through the thread on the UHA-4 vs Arrow 3, but I'm finding it difficult to find any direct comparisons between the UHA-4 and new Arrow 4.  Have you heard both, and if so - based on SQ alone - how did the two compare?  TIA.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





brooko said:


> Anax - I read through the thread on the UHA-4 vs Arrow 3, but I'm finding it difficult to find any direct comparisons between the UHA-4 and new Arrow 4.  Have you heard both, and if so - based on SQ alone - how did the two compare?  TIA.


 

 Well, I'm waiting on my production 4G atm, I only know the 4G prototype's sound and Rob did make some changes to the production board.  I also recall the UHA4 sound sig very well but only w/ the stock 8610 opamps, not any others.  So if that will be of some use to you, I'll post something about it when it comes.


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Anaxilus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I'm waiting on my production 4G atm, I only know the 4G prototype's sound and Rob did make some changes to the production board.  I also recall the UHA4 sound sig very well but only w/ the stock 8610 opamps, not any others.  So if that will be of some use to you, I'll post something about it when it comes.


 

 Would be very much appreciated - thank you sir !


----------



## smallberries

He's definitely alive and well, I just exchanged a slightly defective G4 for a proper one (LED indicators were not operating as expected; sound was fine). Whole thing took about a week.


----------



## nmxdaven

Posted these in the portable rig thread as well, but here are some pics for people wanting to see the size of the 4G.
   

   

   

   
   
  The combo easily fits in my back pocket when walking around. Very small amp. Its only been a few days, but I have to say I'm quite impressed. The bass and treble are amazingly well implemented. Plays well with the 8.A's 4 way crossover, and still going strong after probly 26-30 hours on. Like it much more than my pico slim.


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





smallberries said:


> He's definitely alive and well, I just exchanged a slightly defective G4 for a proper one (LED indicators were not operating as expected; sound was fine). Whole thing took about a week.


 

  
  Wow really? 1 week? I should really check into my replacement then. lol.


----------



## Brooko

Another small question.  I'll definitely either be buying the Arrow or the UHA-4.
   
  I intend to use the amp with my HD600s as well as Grado 325is and SE535 Ltd Ed.  I understand the UHA-4 will drive anything up to 300 ohm pretty well - and the main attraction is that with the digital volume control, I won't get imbalance at low volumes with the SE535s (which are very sensitive).
   
  My question is mainly to do with the Arrow and the SE535s.  On my iPhone4, it only takes about 20-25% volume with the 535s to be 'plenty loud'.  This concerns me that even on very low gain, that the Arrow may veer into channel imbalance with a very low volume pot.  Does anyone have SE535s or similar - and be able to comment on their experience?


----------



## PANGES

I have used the SE535's with the Arrow 1G and did not have any sort of channel imbalance; however, I don't know if there have been any changes that would affect this with the 4G. The UHA-4 does have a digital volume control, so you probably wouldn't have to worry about it with that amp though.
  
  Quote: 





brooko said:


> Another small question.  I'll definitely either be buying the Arrow or the UHA-4.
> 
> I intend to use the amp with my HD600s as well as Grado 325is and SE535 Ltd Ed.  I understand the UHA-4 will drive anything up to 300 ohm pretty well - and the main attraction is that with the digital volume control, I won't get imbalance at low volumes with the SE535s (which are very sensitive).
> 
> My question is mainly to do with the Arrow and the SE535s.  On my iPhone4, it only takes about 20-25% volume with the 535s to be 'plenty loud'.  This concerns me that even on very low gain, that the Arrow may veer into channel imbalance with a very low volume pot.  Does anyone have SE535s or similar - and be able to comment on their experience?


----------



## nmxdaven

Quote: 





brooko said:


> Another small question.  I'll definitely either be buying the Arrow or the UHA-4.
> 
> I intend to use the amp with my HD600s as well as Grado 325is and SE535 Ltd Ed.  I understand the UHA-4 will drive anything up to 300 ohm pretty well - and the main attraction is that with the digital volume control, I won't get imbalance at low volumes with the SE535s (which are very sensitive).
> 
> My question is mainly to do with the Arrow and the SE535s.  On my iPhone4, it only takes about 20-25% volume with the 535s to be 'plenty loud'.  This concerns me that even on very low gain, that the Arrow may veer into channel imbalance with a very low volume pot.  Does anyone have SE535s or similar - and be able to comment on their experience?


 

 I know running my Heir Audio 8.A's, at I think 38ohm, there is a channel imbalance at VERY low volumes with the 4g. Maybe in the range of 0-5% of the volume pot.


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





> Maybe in the range of 0-5% of the volume pot


 
  And you listen at this volume when? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I can't think of another amp I've heard that handles so many different ear/headphones so well. I've posted this elsewhere but after seeing the pictures above thought I'd post my version of a compact listening set-up here as well.


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





nmxdaven said:


> I know running my Heir Audio 8.A's, at I think 38ohm, there is a channel imbalance at VERY low volumes with the 4g. Maybe in the range of 0-5% of the volume pot.


 

 The 535LEs are 36ohm but really sensitive - (@1 kHz): 119 dB SPL/mW.
  
  I just want to make sure that I could still use them with the Arrow on lowest gain - and avoid any channel imbalance.  Anyone?


----------



## brink

Quote: 





brooko said:


> The 535LEs are 36ohm but really sensitive - (@1 kHz): 119 dB SPL/mW.
> 
> I just want to make sure that I could still use them with the Arrow on lowest gain - and avoid any channel imbalance.  Anyone?


 


  I have the SE425s (22 ohm 109dB SPL/mW) and the Arrow 4G. I don't know if the difference in sensitivity between the 535s and 425s is significant as I have never heard the 525s, but using the 425s with the Arrow there is a noticeble channel imbalance IMHO when listening in a silent room at night at a VERY low volume. The channel imbalance is not at what I would call being at a listening level, though..
   
  Edit: System used: HM601 (low gain) -> Arrow 4G (lowest gain) - SE425


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





brink said:


> I have the SE425s (22 ohm 109dB SPL/mW) and the Arrow 4G. I don't know if the difference in sensitivity between the 535s and 425s is significant as I have never heard the 525s, but using the 425s with the Arrow there is a noticeble channel imbalance IMHO when listening in a silent room at night at a VERY low volume. The channel imbalance is not at what I would call being at a listening level, though..
> 
> Edit: System used: HM601 (low gain) -> Arrow 4G (lowest gain) - SE425


 

 Thanks for the input.  I've risked it and gone with the Arrow - figure I can always trade down if it doesn't work out.  Will post back impressions when it eventually arrives.


----------



## proedros

so , should i upgrade my arrow 1G to a 4G , or the changes aren't wprth the hassle ?
   
  anyone here who changed from 1G to 4G ?


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





proedros said:


> so , should i upgrade my arrow 1G to a 4G , or the changes aren't wprth the hassle ?
> 
> anyone here who changed from 1G to 4G ?


 

 I own both and just use the 4G now as the treble boost is a very welcome addition with my HD650s. The sound is brighter with a bit more detail even without the t-boost but the 1G is still a great amp. I'll likely end up giving it to a friend (or selling it to someone at a good price as I've received many great deals here myself).
   
  Only you can decide if it's worth the cash outlay but there's no real hassle anymore as Headphonia (Headstage) has Arrows in stock AFAIK.


----------



## Anaxilus

The only sonic reason I would imagine keeping the 1G is if I used the bass boost frequently and found it's tuning perfect.


----------



## xanlamin

Anybody tried 4G with Beyer T5p?


----------



## Brooko

Just thought I'd quell anyone's fears regarding responses from Robert.
   
  I ordered mine yesterday - and sent Robert a quick message just asking for confirmation.  He's obviously following this thread, because he's already been in touch with me - and is even trying to source a potentiometer with really good balance at low volume (because of my SE535 LEs).  He's doing this without me even asking.
   
  Now that's what I call real service.
   
  Kudos Robert!  Really looking forward to trying this - and already positive I made the right choice.


----------



## shotgunshane

^ I'm interested to hear how the volume pot change works out. I wonder if it could be a future option?


----------



## proedros

aha i see - i am fine treble-wise as both iems i use (re-272 & eq-5) are very nice detail-wise with crystal highs

 ok , looks i am sticking with 1G for the moment
   
  thanx for the quick response guys
   

  
  Quote: 





hellenback said:


> I own both and just use the 4G now as the treble boost is a very welcome addition with my HD650s. The sound is brighter with a bit more detail even without the t-boost but the 1G is still a great amp. I'll likely end up giving it to a friend (or selling it to someone at a good price as I've received many great deals here myself).
> 
> Only you can decide if it's worth the cash outlay but there's no real hassle anymore as Headphonia (Headstage) has Arrows in stock AFAIK.


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> ^ I'm interested to hear how the volume pot change works out. I wonder if it could be a future option?


 


  I'll let you know when I eventually get the amp.


----------



## kenman345

Websites down, anyone know if its been for more than a few hours?


----------



## brink

A couple of days, at least..


----------



## Brooko

You can still get into the site by bypassing the main page (http://www.headphonia.com/The-Arrow-Amp:::1012.html).  That way you can still log-in to your account, and access shipment info etc.
   
  According to latest account info - mine should be in transit.


----------



## kenman345

Thanks, gonna make my order tomorrow when I take a check and add it to my paypal account
  
  Quote: 





brooko said:


> You can still get into the site by bypassing the main page (http://www.headphonia.com/The-Arrow-Amp:::1012.html).  That way you can still log-in to your account, and access shipment info etc.
> 
> According to latest account info - mine should be in transit.


----------



## mefxes

Just ordered mine. I hope the waiting is not too long... and worth it.
   
  In time: Yesterday, The Arrow Amp was showing $329, and today it's back to $299. The bundle pack with the cable DAC is still the same $359 price. 
   
  Edit: adding info.


----------



## Brooko

Arrived today - obligatory photos .......
   
 
   
  Compared to a touch G4 (without case)

   
  And velcroed to the Touch with low profile LOD and SE535 LE.
 
   
  I'm going to switch the velcro out for  double sided tape I think - so it is even more slim.  After initial trials I doubt I'll be removing it from the Touch anyway - it really sounds amazing.  Very clean, very dynamic.
   
  Their is an imbalance at the very bottom of the pot - and with my SE535 LE being very sensitive, it 'just' comes into play for really low volume.  However for my normal listening (so far) I narrowly avoid the imbalance - I have very slight hearing loss (and permanent low level tinnitus) from my younger days - so this may be a factor for me personally.  Fortunately I also have a volume attenuator that I can use to avoid the imbalance if I desire, and I may use this as well.
   
  I've also tried the Arrow with my 325i (woodied), HD600, and Beyer DT880 (600 ohm).  It drives all of them quite admirably - and I LOVE the pairing with all of the full sized cans.
   
  Will comment more as I get better used to it.


----------



## LemanRuss9

just bought this today at my local audio shop.
  a huge stepping stone from fiio e 11.


----------



## PANGES

Just curious- did everyone who sent theirs in for a replacement for their faulty Arrows already receive replacements? Not sure if I'm the only one still waiting for a replacement or not...? lol.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





panges said:


> Just curious- did everyone who sent theirs in for a replacement for their faulty Arrows already receive replacements? Not sure if I'm the only one still waiting for a replacement or not...? lol.


 
   
  Yes.


----------



## Stoney

I'm glued to mine. Keepin spirits up in hospital. Bill Evans on the iPhone now. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mi-Fi-is-Lo

I ordered mine(UK) on the 8th of this month, according to the website new orders will be shipped in mid-July so my are fingers crossed.
   
  I got myself an ATH-ES10 to go with the amp, can't wait anymore!


----------



## Morandi

I ordered an Arrow end of last month. Before doing so I had emailed Rob to ask about delivery time and he said one week! I will be lucky if it comes within six weeks! Not too impressed with service but hopefully the product is worth the wait.


----------



## unfunk

I also asked him when I could expect to get it about 2 weeks ago.  He said I would get it in about 1-2 weeks.
   
  I then ordered just over 10 days ago and its still in order processing.  So I guess he ran into some delays.  But on account of how long others in the past have had to wait, mid July sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## PANGES

I've been waiting for my replacement for quite a while now. I emailed Robert the other day and he responded within 24 hours and said he'll look into it. I checked my account today, and it now says "Arrow 4G," so I'm hoping I get in on the next shipment. 
   
  It used to be pretty hard to get a hold of Rob, but it seems he's making an effort to be more responsive now, so that's good to see.


----------



## DigitalFreak

You'd think he'd find someone to man the e-mails or at least help him multi task so there wouldn't be so many delays


----------



## Morandi

Well after my post above I had an email from Rob (within a couple of hours) and he said my Arrow would arrive this day..... and it did.
  I am very impressed with the manufacturing. It came with a cable only.
   
  My initial impressions with the LCD-2 is great. I am going to open the case tomorrow and have a closer look and will post comments after some hours of listening. Hopefully others are also on the way.


----------



## DanishSound

got mine and love it


----------



## PANGES

An Arrow 4G came in today to replace my Arrow 1G. I'm pretty surprised it came just a few days after Robert said he would look into it. It came in from his California address though. Perhaps he has a small stock of them there. 
   
  Can't wait to give it a listen tonight and see how it does against the RSA Predator, Pico Slim, and Lecerton Audio UHA-6S.


----------



## Morandi

Quote: 





panges said:


> ...
> Can't wait to give it a listen tonight and see how it does against the RSA Predator, Pico Slim, and Lecerton Audio UHA-6S.


 
   
  I would be very interested to hear your thoughts after comparing them.


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





morandi said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Well, here's my attempt at trying to put into words what I've heard tonight:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/616468/noobs-not-so-quick-comparison-rsa-predator-pico-slim-arrow-4g-leckerton-audio-uha-6s


----------



## RaybanM

Quote: 





brooko said:


> And velcroed to the Touch with low profile LOD and SE535 LE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  If I may ask.. what is that cable attachment fr4om the source to the amp? Does this come with the amp by any chance? Is there a name for that cable? I need one
   
  Oh and secondly, what were you up to exactly that gave you low level Tinitus and slight hearing loss (please ignore that if that is too personal for you.. just curious


----------



## alv4426

Thats a Line Out Dock (LOD), it does NOT come with the amp and that specific LOD looks like a Fiio L9 which is around $10 in the US.
  Quote: 





raybanm said:


> If I may ask.. what is that cable attachment fr4om the source to the amp? Does this come with the amp by any chance? Is there a name for that cable? I need one


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





raybanm said:


> If I may ask.. what is that cable attachment fr4om the source to the amp? Does this come with the amp by any chance? Is there a name for that cable? I need one
> 
> Oh and secondly, what were you up to exactly that gave you low level Tinitus and slight hearing loss (please ignore that if that is too personal for you.. just curious


 
   
  The cable is a Fiio L9 LOD - it's low profile, and cheap - and works really well.  I also have a higher priced custom made LOD - but I can't tell any difference sonically - and the Fiio is a better fit.
   
  Re the tinnitus - my ears were perfect.  About 15 years ago (I was around 30) my wife's boss invited us out to a concert.  I didn't take ear plugs, and the concert was indoors.  It was Jimmy Barnes, and those who've been to his concerts know that he's a bit of a screamer - and (unknown to me at the time) the whole band plays really loud anyway.  Funny thing is - I don't even like Jimmy Barnes - but it was my wife's boss, so we couldn't really say no.  The venue was a low ceiling 'club'.  Only about 2-300 people I think.  It was unbelievably loud.  When we left the venue 2 hours later I couldn't hear a thing, and knew I'd damaged my hearing.  After 3 days my hearing came back - but with permanent low-level ringing.  I've also lost a little high-freq hearing.
   
  The organisers should be shot anyway - too loud in a closed environment.  I still take great enjoyment listening to music though - but I definitely wish that one event had never happened.


----------



## grokit

It's an iPod line out dock (LOD).
   
  Whoops, already answered _much more thoroughly_


----------



## FieldingMellish

I am enjoying the Arrow and look forward to Headphonia's DAC cable.


----------



## FieldingMellish

DAC arrived and I look forward to using it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I learned that you need to stay on the case regarding Robert's delivery. After ordering, the following day the order was noted as shipped on Headphonia's site. I remained patient for three weeks, then along the way sent a few emails asking about a tracking number. No response.
   
  Eventually, it seemed like the order wasn't going to arrive, so I started a resolution case with PayPal. Robert immediately responds to it asking if I didn't get any of his emails. He claims the order will arrive in a day or so. I ask a question back via Pay Pal resolution center and get no response. Five days later via regular postal mail the cable arrived from the California location. Had I not made the resolution case at PayPal, I'd still be waiting and wondering.


----------



## RaybanM

Brooko
   
  Thanks for the feedback. Managed to use that info to locate the same cable in the UK... Great!. save me some   expenses there. Did some digging around, changes in wire quality affect sound minimally thus i doubt much difference between reasonable copper and expensive silver varieties.
   
  Also sorry to hear about the hearing issues.. if your wife and boss wernt similarly affected you must have sat in some resonance zone unfortunately. For what its worth, if I concentrate hard enough Im pretty sure Id detect a constant  hi pitch ringing.. but I thought this was fairly normal and most of the time I dont sense it at all. Ive also burst my left drum twice but I dont think this has altered my hearing perception more than say 1db maybe. I think ears do heal although inner canal "hairs" once damaged dont grow back quickly at all.
   
   
  All the best


----------



## RaybanM

Update, Im not in any hurry because I havnt got my Merlins yet.. but was a bit peeved to look online after two weeks waiting to see that  despite paying, my order is logged on the website as cancelled.. Cmon guys the delivery schedule is a bit excessive. What seems to be the problem? are you making these units to order? Seems like it, in which case may I suggest, you have enough ground swell to actively increase production and spend some money marketing and promoting reviews all over the web.  Seems to me like we have techies with poor business sense. Its not a game changer but it does irritate your fans.... its not good.


----------



## RaybanM

OK finally got it.. man this thing is good, the sound it brings out is exceptional. Worth the wait... took it out for a spin today with my new Merlins ..Incredible clean unbiased sound delivery . Awesome piece of kit. Check it out..


----------



## heart banger-97

Quote: 





raybanm said:


> OK finally got it.. man this thing is good, the sound it brings out is exceptional. Worth the wait... took it out for a spin today with my new Merlins ..Incredible clean unbiased sound delivery . Awesome piece of kit. Check it out..


 

 which generation is it?
  it doesn't look like 4th gen


----------



## RaybanM

It better be a 4th Gen.. I just got it. In fact when I compare to other reviews I know its a 4G because  of the red dot and the fact that the options are profgressive not at ends of the scale e.g. for bass increases.


----------



## gknix

Ordered my arrow 4 in November and I just got them through Robert directly. We went to a back alley way , I paid him cash and he handed me the good. 

Joking aside, I met Robert and his mum in Hong Kong 2 mins ago. He is heading to dongguan china to the factory to get the rest of the amps. Very nice fellow , and repeatedly told me to let him know if anything wrong happens to the amp. I'm sure they are going to be shipped out to the rest of you fellows soon.


----------



## cn11

That's the craziest, most unique way to get an amp! Wow. How nuts that you actually got to meet Robert, and receive your amp that way...


----------



## audionewbi

I think mine is going to take long to arrive, ordered it on the 21/12.


----------



## Yuceka

So it seems to be the case that Robert has the amp in stock. So I went ahead and ordered one last night. Those of you guys who ordered it recently, are you able to give me an update on how long did it take you to receive your amp ? 
   
  Thanks


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





yuceka said:


> So it seems to be the case that Robert has the amp in stock. So I went ahead and ordered one last night. Those of you guys who ordered it recently, are you able to give me an update on how long did it take you to receive your amp ?
> 
> Thanks


 
  Got it within one week and I can say with ease the best purchase I have made since ER4S. Worth EVERY single cent. I got it with DHL, right on sunday morning! My only regret was why I did not buy 2 battery for the sake of it. 

 Thinking of buying another just in case Robert decided to leave amp making business. Sure his communication was in my case non-existence (sent two email) but as promised on my pre-order email the item arrived right before new year! 

 I can promise you if this was any other company the unit will be priced easily around 300-400 region. Best synergy I ever had with my ER4S and CK100pro!


----------



## shfsrh

I emailed Robert a few days ago asking about delivery times for the amp; he said they're in stock and I would receive it next week.

So I ordered one. Lets see how this goes.


----------



## Yuceka

Robert IS alive. He just responded back to my emails and told me that I'd receive it next week. 
   
  Pretty excited about testing this amp out.


----------



## Yuceka

Well it's been over 11 days and still no amp... Neither any response to emails. I wouldn't mind waiting as long as the seller communicates with his customers. But this is just plain ridiculous.


----------



## redrich2000

Quote: 





yuceka said:


> Well it's been over 11 days and still no amp... Neither any response to emails. I wouldn't mind waiting as long as the seller communicates with his customers. But this is just plain ridiculous.


 
  Mate, this is the way it goes with very small producers like this. If you want service and speed you've got to order from bigger operations that have the product in stock.


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





yuceka said:


> Well it's been over 11 days and still no amp... Neither any response to emails. I wouldn't mind waiting as long as the seller communicates with his customers. But this is just plain ridiculous.


 
   
  If I am not mistaken when you ordered your amp he had non in stock. Only recently he updated his site where he promised one week postage.


----------



## Yuceka

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> If I am not mistaken when you ordered your amp he had non in stock. Only recently he updated his site where he promised one week postage.


 
  Nope  I was very careful when I ordered that it was in stock. And after sending numerous emails I got a response that it would be here in a week. But... 
   
  Quote: 





redrich2000 said:


> Mate, this is the way it goes with very small producers like this. If you want service and speed you've got to order from bigger operations that have the product in stock.


 
  No sir, I've bought stuff from other small producers (operated by one guy) from Europe, Asia and North America and never had any issues with them. On the contrary, they were even more customer oriented, having a small business. After the buyer hits the pay button, the selleris obliged to inform the buyer about the whole process, shipping, tracking numbers and a delivery date. This is not all that hard. I do that on Amazon everyday and I am just a one guy.


----------



## audionewbi

The wait is worth it. A week is nothing. As I said before of headstage had a better customer service and product advertisment it could sell its amp easily for 350 USD and no one would every question its price. As I said it was the best purchase I made last year.


----------



## monkeyboylee

I'm still waiting now and over the week guarantee (UK from Germany) 
   
  Excitement and anticipation builds up and 1 week isn't too long, the frustrating part is having/receiving no information after you've paid for it, if its in stock at all, when it left, when its due, tracking number, response to an email, anything.... i'm not after an hourly delivery window just to now that everything is ok would be nice!
   
  My ipod 5G is lonely!


----------



## monkeyboylee

Just got an update, it was now shipped today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





..... was never gonna quite get it last week based on that then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Think it was sent to multiple emails so must have been waiting for stock after all!
   
  Anyway, as a heads up Robert has also said 'pay attention to the new cases...the best I ever made!'...... sounds interesting!


----------



## Yuceka

Quote: 





monkeyboylee said:


> Just got an update, it was now shipped today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I got the same email... And it is shipping just now... which sounds interesting as the first email which was sent about 12 days ago had stated that it would be here next week (from Jan 3rd). Yeah sc... the customer, he doesn't need to know everything.


----------



## shfsrh

I emailed Robert last week because he said I would receive my amp then and I didn't get it.
   
  I just got an email from him:
   
  "to undisclosed recipients

 Hello,
  here is a quick update to your order of the Arrow amp: It was shipped today by DHL. You should receive it this Friday or Saturday (if not, then on Monday next week).
  Pay attention to the new cases...the best I ever made!
  Let me know how it sounds with your headphones!
  Cheers
 Robert"
   
  Very excited to get it. Hope it pairs well with my RWA iMod and Heir Audio 4.A.


----------



## audionewbi

What cases, is it a separate order? case to what? Please keep us updates.


----------



## redrich2000

Quote: 





shfsrh said:


> I emailed Robert last week because he said I would receive my amp then and I didn't get it.
> 
> I just got an email from him:
> 
> ...


 
   
  Got the same email. Which generation iMod do you have. I have an older 4G model but have just bought a 5.5g SSD model with a bigger capacity. I was concerned about the dock connecters that come with the later imods would fit the arrow with its inputs right over at the edge, so I bought a DIY one from a head-fier. What are you using with yours?


----------



## shfsrh

audionewbi said:


> What cases, is it a separate order? case to what? Please keep us updates.




I'm assuming new enclosures.

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## shfsrh

redrich2000 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm using a 5.5 G with a 240GB HDD. And a Qusp made LOD I bought from here.

It's a small left exit one. Fits nicely with my iMod and 
JDS Labs C421.

Hope it's okay with the Arrow.


----------



## redrich2000

I got an SMS from DHL today, mine will be delivered tomorrow!


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





redrich2000 said:


> I got an SMS from DHL today, mine will be delivered tomorrow!


 
  let us know how you like it


----------



## Yuceka

I finally got mine. Listening to it now. Part of my frustration with the late delivery had to do with not being able to compare this with my other amps which sold way earlier than the delivery of Arrow. 
   
  I'll tune back in with more impressions once I spend some time with it. Initially nothing jumps out as "AMAZING" but that's a good thing in my book.


----------



## Dyaems

sure it wont sound amazing on first listen by just checking your portable setup =)


----------



## audionewbi

I had an excellent synergy with ER4S from the day one. I hook it to my tiny ODAC and using an oyadie interconnect, arrow is truly an amazing product.


----------



## redrich2000

Just got mine this morning. Very happy with it. I am trying to build the most portable rig possible and I am VERY happy with the size of the arrow, so thin, not to mention the most awesomely tiny mini cable of all time!! Really love the treble boost. I'm not a basshead and finally an end to the discrimination of bass-boost only!
   
  I got no instructions. It seems lost stuff is straight-forward. A couple of questions:
  1. On one of the inputs there is a second label "chg". What is that? Charge?
  2. Does the light go out when the battery is charged?
  3. With the two inputs, if you join them using an interconnect, will it cause a quantum rupture and make a worm-hole or destroy the universe?
   
  So what are you guys using to attach it to your DAPs? In the past I've used those rubber straps but I want to be able to slip this in and out of my pocket easily and the rubber doesn't allow that. I have been thinking of using the stickies from those 3M removable hooks. They will stick it perfectly and be completely out of the way. The problem with them is although they are removable they will basically mean I can't use the DAP without the amp attached unless I want to keep buying the stickies and re-sticking them. Anyone come up with other options?


----------



## Dyaems

i think the light goes green when its fully charged. i forgot though, because i usually charge it for 1-2 hours and its ready to go!
   
  not sure what chg means, since it uses USB for the charging the batteries
   
  velcro is another method to attach the arrow at the back of the arrow. i use a small amount of *blu-tak* though, works wonders as well!
   
  and the answer to #3 is yes


----------



## redrich2000

Quote: 





dyaems said:


> i think the light goes green when its fully charged. i forgot though, because i usually charge it for 1-2 hours and its ready to go!
> 
> not sure what chg means, since it uses USB for the charging the batteries
> 
> ...


 
  Blu-tak, interesting. Does it hold it securely enough?


----------



## proedros

i wanted to get these but they seem to be out of production....
   
   
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001U5YMGW/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_7?ie=UTF8&psc=1    
   
  Quote: 





redrich2000 said:


> So what are you guys using to attach it to your DAPs? In the past I've used those rubber straps but I want to be able to slip this in and out of my pocket easily and the rubber doesn't allow that. I have been thinking of using the stickies from those 3M removable hooks. They will stick it perfectly and be completely out of the way. The problem with them is although they are removable they will basically mean I can't use the DAP without the amp attached unless I want to keep buying the stickies and re-sticking them. Anyone come up with other options?


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





redrich2000 said:


> Just got mine this morning. Very happy with it. I am trying to build the most portable rig possible and I am VERY happy with the size of the arrow, so thin, not to mention the most awesomely tiny mini cable of all time!! Really love the treble boost. I'm not a basshead and finally an end to the discrimination of bass-boost only!
> 
> I got no instructions. It seems lost stuff is straight-forward. A couple of questions:
> 1. On one of the inputs there is a second label "chg". What is that? Charge?
> ...


 
  1-That is for future upgrade. If I am not mistaking if you use his USB DAC cable it can charge and send analog signal to your DAC at the same time provided you are using that port for input usage.
  2-The light turns off autmoatically. When you are using it it is bright red, when you are not using it it dims and slowly turns off. When battery low it ill flash red quickly. The charging is fast. I have yet to have arrow run out of battery before any of my DAP.
  3-It might, I advice you not to do so for the sake of humanity 
  
  I actually bought 4 silicon legs I had from Fiio, you can buy it from ebay but I cant seem to find it.


----------



## redrich2000

Another question... it's best use the lowest gain setting that gives sufficient volume right?
  I have been using Sennheiser Momentum and Beyer DT1350s and both are fine on 0 gain.


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





redrich2000 said:


> So what are you guys using to attach it to your DAPs? In the past I've used those rubber straps but I want to be able to slip this in and out of my pocket easily and the rubber doesn't allow that. I have been thinking of using the stickies from those 3M removable hooks. They will stick it perfectly and be completely out of the way. The problem with them is although they are removable they will basically mean I can't use the DAP without the amp attached unless I want to keep buying the stickies and re-sticking them. Anyone come up with other options?


 
   
  You want 3M Dual Lock
   
  Link1 - http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/3M-Industrial/Adhesives/Promotions-New-Products/Reclosable-Fasteners/
  Link2 - http://www.andybaird.com/travels/gertie/superlock.htm
   
  My iPod Touch4 + Arrow  - using dual lock ...... much better than silicone bands.
   
   
  
   
   
 
   
  In total (including iPod case) ~ 22mm thick (under 1 inch)


----------



## monkeyboylee

Ive been using these for between amp and ipod
   
  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/370514204725?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
   
  and then these as feet for the amp
   
  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/250334110375?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
   
  ... its out for delivery now... woohoo


----------



## redrich2000

Quote: 





brooko said:


> You want 3M Dual Lock
> 
> Link1 - http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/3M-Industrial/Adhesives/Promotions-New-Products/Reclosable-Fasteners/
> Link2 - http://www.andybaird.com/travels/gertie/superlock.htm
> ...


 
   
  Are they removable?


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





redrich2000 said:


> Are they removable?


 
   
  Yes - it's just a heavy duty ahesive tape on one side.  The other side acts like velcro - but it secures extremely effectively.  I won't use anything else now.


----------



## monkeyboylee

Cheers - think ill give that a try instead!


----------



## audionewbi

yea the rubber feets are great, I use that too.


----------



## gazar

I use Tesa Powerstrips, basically double sided adhesive pads. they come in various sizes and are very thin. Not suitable if you are dismounting your amp on a regular basis. I have my Arrow 4g stuck to my Iphone 4 case. If you want to go lightweight, you just remove the phone from the case.
   
  They are quite easy to come off when needed but you would have to replace the pads after you did so. This is a UK link but i am sure you can get something similiar elsewhere.
   
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Powerstrips-Small-Removable-Adhesive-Strips/dp/B000J656UO/ref=pd_cp_diy_0





   
  Robert used to send these out with the Arrow.


----------



## morgenstern82

I ended up using a hair tie and it holds everything together perfectly....


----------



## rudi0504

Thank you Robert 
   
  Robert just inform to me that 13 pcs Arrow 4 G are on the way .
   
  these 13 pcs Arrow 4G as stock for my friend headphone store and his customer pre order since 3 month .


----------



## wuwhere

Quote: 





morgenstern82 said:


> I ended up using a hair tie and it holds everything together perfectly....


 
   
  I use those black hair ties too for my portables. I use two smaller ones around the Arrow so that they don't rub against each other.


----------



## morgenstern82

Quote: 





wuwhere said:


> I use those black hair ties too for my portables. I use two smaller ones around the Arrow so that they don't rub against each other.


 
  Ahhh good idea.  I'll have to go rummage around for some more.


----------



## audionewbi

I think you will achieve a better sound without the apple 30 pin adaptoer. Read CeliOS thread, He advices that we set the volume 3 set away from maximum volume possible and it will prevent clipping.


----------



## morgenstern82

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> I think you will achieve a better sound without the apple 30 pin adaptoer. Read CeliOS thread, He advices that we set the volume 3 set away from maximum volume possible and it will prevent clipping.


 
  Yeah I've read what ClieOS wrote I just dont own a decent 3.5 to 3.5 interconnect to try it out.  I would prefer to go lighting to USB but sadly the arrow doesnt support that........ yet.


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





morgenstern82 said:


> Yeah I've read what ClieOS wrote I just dont own a decent 3.5 to 3.5 interconnect to try it out.  I would prefer to go lighting to USB but sadly the arrow doesnt support that........ yet.


 
  I have a 100 dollar 3.5 to 3.5 and I compared that with the one provided by Robert with his headstage (the tiny one). There is no sonic difference. 
 /
 What do you mean by  "I would prefer to go lighting to USB but sadly the arrow doesnt support that........ yet." is there a future plan that I did not hear about?


----------



## morgenstern82

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> I have a very 100 dollar 3.5 to 3.5 and I compared that with the one provided by Robert with his headstage (the tiny one). There is no sonic difference.
> /
> What do you mean by  "I would prefer to go lighting to USB but sadly the arrow doesnt support that........ yet." is there a future plan that I did not hear about?


 
  Yeah I just found the one Robert supplied.  Thought I had thrown it away by accident.  And no, I don't have crystal ball looking into the future of the arrow, just a wish for future models


----------



## audionewbi

Headstage pairs wonderfully with the ER4S. enjoy


----------



## audionewbi

I think you should contact robert first. My guess is the wait is going to be longer than few weeks . When he has them stock he will specifically state delivery duration in his site.


----------



## audionewbi

Darn it one of my input died. errrrrrgh 
   
  editusty port, my bad.


----------



## SennZen

Quote: 





damien frizzell said:


> anyone know what the delivery times are like these days or can offer a suitable alternitive amp for the westone four, also i recomend those who own an android and w4 to dl poweramp app, i can can get great bass from it  better sounding than my j3


 
   
  I asked Robert last week about delivery. He said that he'd have them in stock in a few days. I guess that would be sometime this week. Put my order in yesterday.


----------



## Monophobe

I put in an order last Sunday 2/10 and I got it today, Thursday, 2/14 -- less than a week! It was shipped from California, where I live. 
   
  I'll post my impressions after I spend a few days with it.


----------



## audionewbi

congrats.


----------



## feverfive

Quote: 





monophobe said:


> I put in an order last Sunday 2/10 and I got it today, Thursday, 2/14 -- less than a week! It was shipped from California, where I live.
> 
> I'll post my impressions after I spend a few days with it.


 
   
  Man, that's hella fast given my experiences w/ Headstage...  I live in the States & decided to take advantage of the $49 upgrade offer (from 2G to 4G).  I placed my order 1/27/13; shipped my 2G next day; 2/11/13 status changed to them receiving my 2G in Cali.  No change since then, but I'm hoping I get it by end of March.  I figure anything less than a 4 month wait w/ Headstage is pretty good.


----------



## audionewbi

Maybe a good news, I think arrow 5G might be in development and it might be using OPA627!


----------



## SennZen

Does anyone know what this mail from Headphonia means?
   
  Quote: 





> [size=x-small]*Dear Customer , *
> 
> The status of your order changed.
> 
> New status: *Arrow 4G*[/size]


 
   
  I _want _to believe it means the Arrow has been shipped


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





sennzen said:


> Does anyone know what this mail from Headphonia means?
> 
> 
> I _want _to believe it means the Arrow has been shipped


 
  yes it does. Dont quote me but I think Robert post with DHL that does weekend delivery. For my case it got delivered on Saturday, I was like "what can it be, it probably some mix up as i have never had things delivered to me on a Saturday" It was the arrow right the last Saturday before the new year, I was super excited.


----------



## SennZen

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> yes it does. Dont quote me but I think Robert post with DHL that does weekend delivery. For my case it got delivered on Saturday, I was like "what can it be, it probably some mix up as i have never had things delivered to me on a Saturday" It was the arrow right the last Saturday before the new year, I was super excited.


 
   
  I hope I'll get surprised this week just like you did.


----------



## morgenstern82

Yeah I had mine within 4 days of the status changing to Arrow 4G.


----------



## Monophobe

Hey, it was well worth the wait! (a few days in my case 
   
  The Arrow's got lots of power and hooking it up to my modest laptop system is like running it through a clear-o-matic. Maybe just a touch cold-sounding in the higher freq range but I don't concern myself much with that end of the spectrum. I'm a bass player & a bass head and the Arrow's bass boost does satisfy. No fat & mostly punch, it's like getting hit with a piece of sonic rubber. Good stuff. 
   
  My order status was changed to "Arrow 4G" a day after I placed the order and I got it 2 days later. To those waiting: I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## Whippler

Well this is ******* great, He said the Arrow shipped from germany to me a week ago (Also the status on the site changed to "Arrow 4G"). And now he is saying that there is something for it coming from hong kong to Germany witch is still in HK on DHL delivery to Germany. Once that is done the amp will ship from Germany with standard non trackable shipping, and he still would want me to pay for faster shippng even tough its already over a week late.


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





whippler said:


> Well this is ******* great, He said the Arrow shipped from germany to me a week ago (Also the status on the site changed to "Arrow 4G"). And now he is saying that there is something for it coming from hong kong to Germany witch is still in HK on DHL delivery to Germany. Once that is done the amp will ship from Germany with standard non trackable shipping, and he still would want me to pay for faster shippng even tough its already over a week late.


 
  Dont bother with fast shipping, he posts all his stuff with DHL express anyway. Dont quote me on this but I think he normally waits untill he has 5/6 orders and he than request the assembly folks to make him the arrow 4G, he almost never has them in stock in Germany.
   
  The wait is worth it, just be patient. I got lucky as I ordered mine during the holiday seasons, he had them in stock. I freaking love mine.


----------



## feverfive

^^You aren't alone in frustration.  I placed my upgrade order on January 27th, the next day (28th) I shipped my trade-in 2G Arrow to his California location.  Headstage says it wasn't received until Feb 11th (which is b.s).  And here I sit, still waiting.  I had an email exchange w/ Robert last week & he expressed exasperation over the fact I'm being so impatient.  Then he sends me a link for DHL tracking (for a shipment from Hong Kong to California--a large shipment of Arrows, I presume) advising me mine would ship from Cali to my home in the Midwest.  According to the link he provided, that shipment was delivered to his California location last Friday (March 8th), and still no change in my order status, and no word or reply to my inquiry about shipment.  I went through this when getting my 2G Arrow back in, what?, 2009....took literally 6 months from when I ordered/paid until I actually received my 2G.  I'm the idiot for dealing w/ him again.  It only cost me $49 (+ my 2G Arrow), so I've basically washed my hands of this; not spending more time chasing him down.  I'll be buying something from ALO to replace it.


----------



## MilesDavis2

feverfive said:


> ^^You aren't alone in frustration.  I placed my upgrade order on January 27th, the next day (28th) I shipped my trade-in 2G Arrow to his California location.  Headstage says it wasn't received until Feb 11th (which is b.s).  And here I sit, still waiting.  I had an email exchange w/ Robert last week & he expressed exasperation over the fact I'm being so impatient.  Then he sends me a link for DHL tracking (for a shipment from Hong Kong to California--a large shipment of Arrows, I presume) advising me mine would ship from Cali to my home in the Midwest.  According to the link he provided, that shipment was delivered to his California location last Friday (March 8th), and still no change in my order status, and no word or reply to my inquiry about shipment.  I went through this when getting my 2G Arrow back in, what?, 2009....took literally 6 months from when I ordered/paid until I actually received my 2G.  I'm the idiot for dealing w/ him again.  It only cost me $49 (+ my 2G Arrow), so I've basically washed my hands of this; not spending more time chasing him down.  I'll be buying something from ALO to replace it.




I feel your frustration, despite the Arrow having great reviews, its just not worth it coupled with the frustration. That is alot of funk BS.


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





milesdavis2 said:


> I feel your frustration, despite the Arrow having great reviews, its just not worth it coupled with the frustration. That is alot of funk BS.


 
   
  Actually I can imagine the frustration as well - but I'll play devils advocate here ...... how can you say it's not worth it if you haven't heard it (not listed in your profile).
   
  Personally - even if I had to wait 4-5 months - I'd still be ordering it.  And IMO it's definitely worth the wait.


----------



## audionewbi

While I agree the wait is worth it however poor customer service is an important factor for people. The bottom line is how long wait is too long? I was among the lucky few who got their unit within 7 days of ordering however truth be told I would not like waiting more than a month for something I have paid for.


----------



## meiaen

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> While I agree the wait is worth it however poor customer service is an important factor for people. The bottom long is how long wait is too long? I was among the lucky few who got their unit within 7 days of ordering however truth be told I would not like waiting more than a month for something I have paid for.


 
  I order one unit last feb 25 and until now it hasn't arrive yet i tried to email them if they shipped it already and no answer but they changed the status on it to arrow 4G last week so i been waiting for it since then


----------



## MilesDavis2

brooko said:


> Actually I can imagine the frustration as well - but I'll play devils advocate here ...... how can you say it's not worth it if you haven't heard it (not listed in your profile).
> 
> Personally - even if I had to wait 4-5 months - I'd still be ordering it.  And IMO it's definitely worth the wait.




I did mention that based on the reviews, it is a good amp. But I'm not that patient to wait. Just like with audio gear, my excitement with one brand and model may not be that great for others. I have read great reviews on the amp and I believe the reviews. Waiting for a long period of time may be fine by me but I need updates...can't be waiting in the dark. I see that you're a fan of the arrow. Cool!


----------



## MilesDavis2

audionewbi said:


> While I agree the wait is worth it however poor customer service is an important factor for people. The bottom long is how long wait is too long? I was among the lucky few who got their unit within 7 days of ordering however truth be told I would not like waiting more than a month for something I have paid for.




I myself don't mind waiting specially knowing that it's a good amp. But you got it there...customer service is key. Need an answer, a day or two is still fine by me.


----------



## max111

Seems like waiting time varies greatly. Ordered around same time as Whippler and just received it from Hong Kong. Total waiting time - 3 weeks.


----------



## Whippler

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> Dont bother with fast shipping, he posts all his stuff with DHL express anyway. Dont quote me on this but I think he normally waits untill he has 5/6 orders and he than request the assembly folks to make him the arrow 4G, he almost never has them in stock in Germany.
> 
> The wait is worth it, just be patient. I got lucky as I ordered mine during the holiday seasons, he had them in stock. I freaking love mine.


 
  Well, i ordered a refurbished unit, so no need to build it, and before i ordered, i asked if he has them. And he said to have it in a week. and after that week the status changed to "arrow 4G" and he had said it will take 2-5 days to get here after that. it's been a week from that, and it hasn't even shipped to me. He's just downright lying to his customers.
   
  (edit: I'm thinking the status actually means that the unit is done/made/exsist, and not that it's shipped)


----------



## meiaen

Quote: 





whippler said:


> Well, i ordered a refurbished unit, so no need to build it, and before i ordered, i asked if he has them. And he said to have it in a week. and after that week the status changed to "arrow 4G" and he had said it will take 2-5 days to get here after that. it's been a week from that, and it hasn't even shipped to me. He's just downright lying to his customers.


 
  same here and he hasnt even reply to me , I dont even know if i would be receiving it this week or next week


----------



## Yuceka

The problem here is not the wait or turn around time, it's the disrespect shown to customers. If Robert had told his customers that the wait will be X amount of weeks no matter how long that is, we would be fine with it. But inconsistent reports, sometimes wrong information and sometimes no communication at all are what make us mad. So please those who want to defend Robert should stop saying that it's worth the wait. I agree it is. It's a fine amp but this does not mean that customers should be treated like a piece of c...


----------



## feverfive

I finally received my 4G Arrow in yesterday's mail.  It's been so long since I've listened to my old 2G (that I sent back to Headstage for the 4G upgrade), that I don't feel right giving a real comparison other than to generically say the 4G outperforms the 2G in every way sonically, at least marginally, IMHO.  Am I still peeved about the service when dealing w/ Headstage?  Yes, I am.  This WILL be the last time I deal with them; I am just too damn impatient, I know this about myself.  I'm just not meant to deal w/ companies that aren't capable of more reasonable (to me) turn-around times.  Of course, YMMV.


----------



## proedros

the spoiled cry-babies of the western civilization

 i waited 3,5 months for my 4G to arrive
   
  was i happy ? not.
   
  but these are 1st world problems - besides the amp kicks ass , so i am very happy to have a 4G upgrade for such a small amount of money
   
  I mean , would i be more happy , having received a much inferior amp in 3 -5 days ?
   
  chill and enjoy.
   
  and if i ever need a new one/upgrade , it's Arrow again all the way


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





proedros said:


> the spoiled cry-babies of the western civilization
> 
> i waited 3,5 months for my 4G to arrive
> 
> ...


 
  I think you're missing the point. They weren't babies. Some people waited months and months. Some longer than you, for a product. I remember hearing of people having waited a year for a 4G. The manufacturer was basically unreachable and no one had any idea if they were even going to get a product. This is why this thread was created. It's usefulness is much less necessary since the launch of the 4G


----------



## Yuceka

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> I think you're missing the point.


 
  + 1


----------



## audionewbi

As much as i love my arrow I would not wait 2 months for it.


----------



## MilesDavis2

Its not a western thing. Willing to wait. Communication is missing. If you can wait that long without being rightfully updated, kudos to your patience and resilience.


----------



## Whippler

By now i would be thinking it's a scam, and would be getting my money back trough paypal(45days to report) if it wasn't for this thread. well not quite yet, but within 45days of payment. What i'm saying is that if someone doesn't know much about this company, it looks like a scam.


----------



## proedros

if you are a member here , you know how good the man is - but you have a point
   
  maybe he should have a link or two from threads here in his website page - that way potential customers will know he is not a scammer (those without any head-fi.org experience at least)


----------



## MilesDavis2

He is not a scammer. Just need to communicate. He has a great product. Communication just needs to improve so that you're not left in limbo. If it take 6 months to a year. Thats fine. Just let the buyer know.


----------



## MilesDavis2

He is not a scammer. Just need to communicate. He has a great product. Communication just needs to improve so that you're not left in limbo. If it take 6 months to a year. Thats fine. Just let the buyer know.


----------



## InsideTM

milesdavis2 said:


> He is not a scammer. Just need to communicate. He has a great product. Communication just needs to improve so that you're not left in limbo. If it take 6 months to a year. Thats fine. Just let the buyer know.




Absolutely! If you give people a date for arrival and it goes beyond that your anticipation and excitement is unsated. I think frustration is quite a natural response to that. After all the positive comments and research people will seriously look forward to plugging it in!


----------



## Stoney

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> As much as i love my arrow I would not wait 2 months for it.


 
  Foro this product, I would wait.  :-D


----------



## Whippler

Oh yes, mine just came in mail today /../


----------



## InsideTM

whippler said:


> Oh yes, mine just came in mail today /../




Fantastic news! Just found out mine shipped on Thursday so was probably in the same batch. I must say, that in my experience at least, he's responded to any questions very quickly.


----------



## bcallen

Anyone have any idea on what constitutes a "refurbished" 4G?  Is it a 30 day return?  A 2G/3G upgrade?


----------



## Whippler

Returned 4G. If it has been in use for more than 30days, it has new battery. And a new case too, so looks and works like a new.


----------



## meiaen

its been a month now and still no reply from robert


----------



## DaeO

Mine came today.  Does anyone know how the charging works - I'm assuming it charges via the mini USB, but no lights have come on.  I've charged it for several hours, and when I connected my ipod, a red light came on the front inbetween the 2 out sockets.  Whats confusing me is the is CHRG by the IN socket at the back, not next to the mini USB?
   
  Cheers


----------



## Brooko

Quote: 





daeo said:


> Mine came today.  Does anyone know how the charging works - I'm assuming it charges via the mini USB, but no lights have come on.  I've charged it for several hours, and when I connected my ipod, a red light came on the front inbetween the 2 out sockets.  Whats confusing me is the is CHRG by the IN socket at the back, not next to the mini USB?
> 
> Cheers


 
  Hi
   
  Charges vis the min-usb port.
   
  When it's charging, the 3.5mm plug marked "In" (next to the volume pot) glows green.  When it's fully charged, the light goes out.
   
  When you're using the arrow - there is a little red light between the two output jacks that glows.  When it's not being used, there is no light.  It's kind of handy when you first get it - because the automatic shut-off internal switch (when no music is being played) kicks in - and you can actually see it switch itself off.
   
  I haven't had a look at the CHG next to the USB.  I'd imagine that also possibly lights up (green) when charging.  I'll check when I get home.  It's also an audio-input port - and always have that one plugged (so I've never noticed before).
   
  Hope that helped.


----------



## DaeO

Quote: 





brooko said:


> Hi
> 
> Charges vis the min-usb port.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks for that - guess it was fully charged when it arrived!


----------



## meiaen

Got mine yesterday thank god the mailman shove it in the our small mailbox or else i will have to wait the next day to get it
  maybe mine was also in the same batch as you guys right now im trying to burn it in to see if it will improve or not but pretty much im satisfied with my purchase.


----------



## midnightwalker

Quote: 





whippler said:


> By now i would be thinking it's a scam, and would be getting my money back trough paypal(45days to report) if it wasn't for this thread. well not quite yet, but within 45days of payment. What i'm saying is that if someone doesn't know much about this company, it looks like a scam.


 
   
  Don't worry buddy. I know Robert well and he will never scam you on this. AFAIK, the main reason for the delay is he demands high quality on his products but the factory can not satisfy that. Additionally,  too many orders and lack of people to handle shipment also cause the delay. I hope Robert can get more people to handle shipment as well as improve communication to customers.
   
  On the other hand, Arrow is a great product. One of the best products I ever try in the price range.
   
   
  //////////////////////////////////////////////////
  oooops I've just recognized you received yours already


----------



## Hellenback

The "chg" label on the bottom input is there because of an anticipated charge/play function that has not as of yet been implemented. Just ignore the "chg" and use that as the audio input if it's more convenient at times.


----------



## kkfan

Has anybody tried the 4G with Beyer DT880 250ohm?

I'm trying to decide between C&C XO2 and the Arrow 4G for these cans.

Thanks!


----------



## kkfan

Has anybody tried the 4G with Beyer DT880 250ohm?

I'm trying to decide between C&C XO2 and the Arrow 4G for these cans.

Thanks!


----------



## bcallen

Mine just arrived yesterday.  Took about a week from order to shipment received here in Southern California.  Shipped from a California location.
   
  Now that I have it, I'm looking to replace the interconnect.  Right now it's the only one I have that mates perfectly with my Cowon S9.  Two others I have of a better quality unfortunately don't have an L shaped plug and they're 4 1/2" long with thick cabling.  This makes the possibility of "dual locking" out of the question as the headphone jack on my player is almost perfectly in-line with the 4Gs' "input" jack and the thickness of the cable won't bend back on itself in such a short space comfortably.  Consequently I have to have the 2 devices off-center of each other when attempting to stack them.
   
  Are there any upgrade recommendations for a 3.5 to 3.5 "L" shaped interconnect (1" to 2" preferably)?  Most of the pictures here on thread all use an LOD which is not an option on the Cowons or my next purchase, the ColorFly C3/CK4 which have "headphone out" jacks only?


----------



## krismusic

If I had read this thread before I ordered I may not have done so. Which would have been a shame as I would have missed out on what so far seems to be the best thing to happen to my set up in ages. From my initial email asking some questions I have received prompt (allowing for the time difference) informative replies. I have sent  several emails. Some asking slightly ill informed questions. All have been answered courteously. I ordered and then asked Robert to try and send ASAP as I am going on holiday on Saturday. I received the amp yesterday. In good time for my holiday and some extended listening. I cannot fault my experience of dealing with Robert.


----------



## audionewbi

It is a great sounding amp for its size and the feature that it offers is something that we cannot find on amps price higher than arrow my quiet a margin.


----------



## midnightwalker

It seems the customer service and shipment are getting better. The amps also in stock and ready to ship now. Great job, Rob.


----------



## Whippler

Quote: 





krismusic said:


> If I had read this thread before I ordered I may not have done so. Which would have been a shame as I would have missed out on what so far seems to be the best thing to happen to my set up in ages. From my initial email asking some questions I have received prompt (allowing for the time difference) informative replies. I have sent  several emails. Some asking slightly ill informed questions. All have been answered courteously. I ordered and then asked Robert to try and send ASAP as I am going on holiday on Saturday. I received the amp yesterday. In good time for my holiday and some extended listening. I cannot fault my experience of dealing with Robert.


 
  where u headed? I'm of to holiday today, skiing for a week


----------



## krismusic

whippler said:


> where u headed? I'm of to holiday today, skiing for a week


 Arctic Circle. By ship around the coast and islands off Norway with the Arrow to keep me warm.  Have a great time skiing. Headphones on the slopes?!


----------



## ysho

This is how I pair my Arrow 4G with iMod Mini. a simple plastic strap applied reversely so the lock won't hurt my hand.


----------



## kkfan

Has anyone compared the Arrow to the C5?


----------



## audionewbi

That is hard one, ill do my best to do it this week.


----------



## kkfan

Y





audionewbi said:


> That is hard one, ill do my best to do it this week.




You have them both?
That'll be great!
Thanks!


----------



## audionewbi

In terms of size, feature, battery life and charge time arrow is a clear winner. In terms of sound you have more option adjust the sound with arrow so in that case it will win but if you leave it at default it is difficult to declare a winner. I would recommend C4 because it is is cheaper and sound the same and it will be a lot easier to obtained. Arrow sometimes require a month of waiting in order for you to get it.
   
  I have been using my C4 ever since I have got it, due to the 2 Ohm output the lowest impedance recommend for this amp is 16 ohm however arrow is said to adjust its output impedance based on what is connected to it however I do not know how good of a job it does. 
   
   
  Quote: 





kkfan said:


> Y
> You have them both?
> That'll be great!
> Thanks!


----------



## kkfan

audionewbi said:


> In terms of size, feature, battery life and charge time arrow is a clear winner. In terms of sound you have more option adjust the sound with arrow so in that case it will win but if you leave it at default it is difficult to declare a winner. I would recommend C4 because it is is cheaper and sound the same and it will be a lot easier to obtained. Arrow sometimes require a month of waiting in order for you to get it.
> 
> I have been using my C4 ever since I have got it, due to the 2 Ohm output the lowest impedance recommend for this amp is 16 ohm however arrow is said to adjust its output impedance based on what is connected to it however I do not know how good of a job it does.




Thanks for that.

They both have bass boost, right? How do they each sound with bass boost on?

Also, do you know whether the Arrow has more power than the C5?


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





kkfan said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> They both have bass boost, right? How do they each sound with bass boost on?
> 
> Also, do you know whether the Arrow has more power than the C5?


 
  The bass is very subjective some might find the C5 bass too much some might find it enough. On paper arrow meant to have more bass than C5 on its highest setting to my ears C5 has lot more bass than arrow . On both the  bass is very tight and punchy but the bass quantity is more on C5. 
   
  I will need to double check the arrow for its power as I never used it on the highest gain setting but based on memory I think C5 and arrow are the same. But arrow wins on battery life on its highest setting.


----------



## kkfan

audionewbi said:


> The bass is very subjective some might find the C5 bass too much some might find it enough. On paper arrow meant to have more bass than C5 on its highest setting to my ears C5 has lot more bass than arrow . On both the  bass is very tight and punchy but the bass quantity is more on C5.
> 
> 
> I will need to double check the arrow for its power as I never used it on the highest gain setting but based on memory I think C5 and arrow are the same. But arrow wins on battery life on its highest setting.




Thanks again!

For more than $100 less, there seems to be a winner in the C5, IMO, from everything you've said.


----------



## audionewbi

kkfan said:


> Thanks again!
> 
> For more than $100 less, there seems to be a winner in the C5, IMO, from everything you've said.


I need to mention that with arrow you will have better treble modification and also you will get 2 year warranty which might be important for you. With C5 you will get a much better customer service. You really can't go wrong with either one however they are both unique in their own way hence why I kept them both. If I had to pick a true winner based on all aspects and features I would say arrow wins however C5 looses simply because of lack of those features not be due to sound quality. Good luck


----------



## krismusic

I would just like to say that I just had A+ customer service from Headphonia. I think from what I read on here they went through a bad patch but are now back on song. Maybe drop him an email asking for an estimated time for delivery. The rapidity or otherwise of the response will tell you something. Bear in mind that Robert is now based in Hong Kong so there may be a time difference.


----------



## Whippler

krismusic said:


> Arctic Circle. By ship around the coast and islands off Norway with the Arrow to keep me warm.  Have a great time skiing. Headphones on the slopes?!




nah, got friends with me here. If i was alone would go with se215 on slopes. Man the weather is great.


----------



## Rafaell

Ok, so i ordered a 4t 3 days ago, and sent a few emails asking if they will deliver in time.
  The order is still processing, and no reply to any of my emails.
   
  Question - does anybody have a phone number i can call and ask personally?
  And what if he wont reply and ship me the amp in months? What can i do to get my money back?


----------



## M3NTAL

Get guys, I have a 4G that I'm thinking of putting up in the sales section. I thought I'd see if there was any interest in here first for people who are actually interested in getting one.


----------



## TyRom

Hi, I'd be interested.
   
  Would it be possible to have it shipped to France?


----------



## Hellenback

Quote: 





rafaell said:


> Ok, so i ordered a 4t 3 days ago, and sent a few emails asking if they will deliver in time.
> The order is still processing, and no reply to any of my emails.
> 
> Question - does anybody have a phone number i can call and ask personally?
> And what if he wont reply and ship me the amp in months? What can i do to get my money back?


 

 Just send an email to: info@headphonia.com and ask for what you want. If you don't get a reply immediately, ask again. No one has ever not been given a refund when they asked and it seems those emails always get answered fairly quickly. If your amp is in processing or has been mailed there is not much to do but wait.
   
  Have some patience is my best answer to your question. If you feel you've fallen through the cracks send an email in big bold type!


----------



## krismusic

rafaell said:


> Ok, so i ordered a 4t 3 days ago, and sent a few emails asking if they will deliver in time.
> The order is still processing, and no reply to any of my emails.
> 
> Question - does anybody have a phone number i can call and ask personally?
> And what if he wont reply and ship me the amp in months? What can i do to get my money back?



I would put it to the back of your mind. It will probably turn up at some point and hopefully then you will be pleased that you ordered it.


----------



## hyperderelict

Hi everyone

I'm new here and I really wish this is something I didn't have to do.

Let me say first off all that I'm not the type to get frustrated over every little issue. I also understand the problems associated with small businesses and I'm not oblivious to this.

I decided to purchase the Headstage Arrow from headphonia.com a few months ago, after looking for as much info on it and finding almost nothing but good reviews. So I took the plunge, and everything seemed OK. 

I then waited for my delivery. It didn't arrive on time. Ok, like I said I understand why the wait might be longer, but it got to the point where I was worried. Did I do something wrong? I checked and rechecked. I checked my email. I checked my PayPal statements, I checked my local bank account. The money was indeed deducted, and the dates and such corroborate. So I emailed them. No reply. I emailed again. No reply. Now I'm getting frustrated. 

I'm a bass player and a couple of years back I ordered a custom bass from a small company known to be very busy and thus I may not be updated on its progress because for whatever reason, they can't check and reply to my emails. This was a $5000 order. I am not rich. But in this case, at least I got a reply. At LEAST, there was some acknowledgement. With the headstage, it was like I didn't exist after the order was placed. There was absolutely NO correspondence. Adding to the worry was the fact that when I signed in to their page, there was the amp in my cart, seemingly as tho I forgot to place the order. Again, I checked EVERYTHING and this was not the case. 

I don't want to get into this (and feel it somewhat unnecessary) but I'm not well. It isn't the flu. Add to that the fact that my work is a 24 hr thing. With all that in mind, by this I point I just threw my arms up in frustration and admitted I had been cheated. No, that didn't make it better.

Last Sunday, DHL shows up at the door. I open the package: Oh hey - it's the Headstage! I hadn't been cheated. Oh well. Must be really bad over there. I won't know cos nothing was said, no email offed any explanation. That sucks but hey, what am I gonna do right? At least I got this amazing amp.

Well. Anyone wanna guess how it sounds?

It would be good.. No - GREAT. For people who are only capable of hearing in the left ear. Yes, the right channel was completely dead. I used different sources, headphones, even interconnects. I did this over and over again to rule out the possibility that it could be something I'm overlooking.

Sorry. The right channel is dead. Did I (action) or (something)? Yes. I tried that. I tried everything. I understand the technology. But still I looked for a "it must be something I'm not doing right" issue to justify this purchase. 

I found nothing.

I emailed them an hour ago. Long story short, I'm here to warn anyone thinking of purchasing this amp about the possibility that this could happen to you. I genuinely hope you do it have the kind of experience I did with this headphone amp. I absolute hate this. But I can only go so far. They may have problems, but this is not the way to do business. I'm sorry. 

I feel that I've just spent money - that I had to save - on a lost cause, and that I won't ever receive a reply on what to do; There was no reply to my previous enquiries so why should there be any ow?. If anything happens to the contrary, I will post it here. If I'm dead wrong, I will admit it. 

My advice - stay away and save your money on something that doesn't make you THIS disappointed. I really wanted to love this amp - I really did. It's just sad.

Trevor Scully


----------



## krismusic

That sounds really crap. Mind you, 1hr is not allowing much time to receive a reply to an email. Especially considering that there may be a time difference involved.


----------



## Rafaell

I got it eventually.. I guess he had a lot of orders stacked up. 
I have no regrets. It's a great amp for the size that it has, and the battery lasts a lot


----------

